# Official Raw Discussion Thread 2/7



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

erry "The King" Lawler's Road to WrestleMania began on Raw, where the crown-bearing WWE Hall of Famer ascended to new heights in the over-the-top rope Raw Rumble against John Cena, Randy Orton and others to earn a WWE Title Match at Elimination Chamber.

Discuss.​


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I love erry "The King" Lawler lol.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw shit, I had thankfully forgot about Jerry Lawler until now.

Im kinda not expecting much, I dont think they will pull out something big until after EC. So these shows will just be "lets get these over with". 
The chamber is already set, the title match is set.


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Hope we get a new 2-21-11 promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*2-21-11*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I would quite like Jerry Lawler to fuck off in the near future.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully they start to build some hype. Mania is only 50 something days away WWE, do you know that?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Let's go Jerry!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *2-21-11*


This.

It is the only reason I will tune in. Hopefully they show it early so I can go play some Black Ops.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> *Aw shit, I had thankfully forgot about Jerry Lawler until now.*
> 
> Im kinda not expecting much, I dont think they will pull out something big until after EC. So these shows will just be "lets get these over with".
> The chamber is already set, the title match is set.


I was thinking the exact same thing when I first saw the OP.


What's even worse is you know the whole commentary is going to be about King winning last week. It'll get annoying within the first 5 minutes. By the end of two hours I'll likely have gone insane.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking forward to : 2-21-11 :evil:

Not looking forward to: Jerry vs Miz interaction :no:
R-Truth interaction with other guys in the EC

What I want: Some form of shape + reason to the Nexus storyline (why did they take out Orton?)


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *2-21-11*


*heart pumps fast after reads this*


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Why are you guys excited for that? It's still two weeks away.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Don.Corleone said:


> Why are you guys excited for that? It's still two weeks away.


To see if they air a new video. People want clues.:side:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Hopefully, we'll get another 2-21-11 promo with the mystery guy grabbing a baseball bat inside the haunted(?) house. 8*D

R-Truth to be somehow replaced by DBD in the Raw EC chamber. I'd even take Santino over him.

I am not certainly not looking forward to any kind of focus Jerry Lawler will get the next 2 weeks.

Just for the kicks, I hope a Divas EC match will be announced. Reading the reactions to it alone would be priceless.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Joey Styles just tweeted.

*WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!* 

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Joey Styles just tweeted.
> 
> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*
> 
> Oh hell yeah.


Wow. Huge news. I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Joey Styles just tweeted.
> 
> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*
> 
> Oh hell yeah.


Okay, now i'm excited for Raw tonight.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's interesting news


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

We need a Vinnie Mac and Zack Ryder segment.

WWWYKI!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Joey Styles just tweeted.
> 
> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*
> 
> Oh hell yeah.


Shit just got serious.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Joey Styles just tweeted.
> 
> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*
> 
> Oh hell yeah.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

So why is the boss returning tonight.

Maybe he'll say, don't be stupid, that video is for the Undertaker, not Sting lol.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*


NO CHANCE IN HELL!

*STRUTS*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vince on Raw tonight? Fuck yes!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Joey Styles just tweeted.
> 
> *WWE Chairman, Mr. McMahon returns to @WWE TV tonight to begin Monday Night Raw live at 9/8 C on @USA_Network!*
> 
> Oh hell yeah.


Seriously? I saw it on the twitter Google feed but not on his actual twitter site...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

> The latest edition of the WWE Magazine features Triple H and the headline, "He's Back."


So maybe Triple H will also show up tonight


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Who wants to bet he'll appear and be like "Congratulations to the Green Bay Packers for winning the superbowl" then before he says anything else, someone interrupts him.

Though will be interesting to hear what he says considering he was last seen when Nexus took him out and everyone minus Otunga is gone from the Nexus that attacked him, so he can't really punish Punk or anyone.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah it's on wwe.com.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I got it from 411mania and assumed it was true.

I'm sure it is.

Styles always tweets the big news.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

all of the WWE twitter pages are saying the same thing


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Well then Mr. Haiti Kid Person,


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing how we moan about Vince all year round yet his return always causes a major stir when announced lol.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully he tells us who the GM is or something


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So Mcmahon returning is true?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> So Mcmahon returning is true?


Yep.

It's on WWE.com.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hoping for another Del Rio appearance on RAW tonight.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

> Mr. McMahon returns tonight to kick off Raw live in Milwaukee's Bradley Center, just 24 hours after Wisconsin's own Green Bay Packers were victorious at Super Bowl XLV. Tune in to USA Network at 9/8 CT to see what The Chairman has in store.


Source: wwe.com


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Vince on Raw tonight? Fuck yes!!!!


Indeed, same reaction as me. Vince finally returning on WWE TV is great. This will also mean that Vince will have a role on Mania I think, even if it's only a backstage segment or something, which needs to happen ofcourse (Vince at Mania on screen).


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Vince is finally out of his Nexus coma! Praise the Lord! 

I bet he announces: "Yeah...sorry guys but we didn't sign Sting. Thanks and good night." lol jk.

Should be some interesting television tonight


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't suppose anyone knows of any website that is streaming Raw tonight? The one I usually use got taken off by the US Government.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Vince is back!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Vince opening the show should be very interesting. I hope to see lots of Packers signs and shirts.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

looking forward to seeing Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

VINNIE MAC! Super stoked for Raw now. Hopefully this is the start of something good. And if not it will just be good to see him again. Last time we did he was in Steph's dream lol.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, I always do!

Can't Vince return specifically just to fire Lawler and end this bullshit?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows of any website that is streaming Raw tonight? The one I usually use got taken off by the US Government.


HAHA, was it First row? I was all ready to watch UFC 126 last weekend and I saw that message that said the Website had been seized by the U.S. Government.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

atdhe still works


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Swag said:


> atdhe still works


not for me


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I expect him to shake things up a bit as usual, he's gonna bring some life back to RTWM cause it has been very lame so far.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Government took down lots of sites recently. Though don't get what's so wrong with online streaming of normal channels. If it's channels such as ___ on demand or something there might be a prob since ppl pay for it, but if its basic channels then dont see why ppl can't stream it since many ppl don't have cable and its not like if they can't see it online they'll suddenly buy the channel.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight, I always do!
> 
> Can't Vince return specifically just to fire Lawler and end this bullshit?


That's what I'm hoping for. I hope there's a storyline where he's disgusted how he's the #1 contender for the WWE title.

Matt Striker to replace Lawler please.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Government took down lots of sites recently. Though don't get what's so wrong with online streaming of normal channels. If it's channels such as ___ on demand or something there might be a prob since ppl pay for it, but if its basic channels then dont see why ppl can't stream it since many ppl don't have cable and its not like if they can't see it online they'll suddenly buy the channel.


It's a global movement by USA. Here in Spain they closed every streaming site we had. Those motherfuckers from the government do everything Obama asks them to do. Ass-kissers :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

they will never get the website I go on, it so hidden lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> they will never get the website I go on, it so hidden lol.


I usually have at least 7 backups ready  Hopefully one of them works.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a feeling tonight is going to be ridiculously huge... can't wait


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> not for me


i think it's atdhenet.tv or something like that now


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This sucks. I had like 15 different streaming sites that used to work, but now only one works.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Going to try and stay up tonight. I'm drinking some HUGE can of Energy Juice which tastes like cat piss, but it does it's job


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Swag said:


> atdhe still works


Not exactly




Ravenz_Rulz said:


> i think it's atdhenet.tv or something like that now


That would be correct atdhenet.tv works fine.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Going to mark out for Vince. He's always gold.

That being said I doubt the rest of the show will be very exciting


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9318112 said:


> Going to try and stay up tonight. I'm drinking some HUGE can of Energy Juice which tastes like cat piss, but it does it's job


rockstar or Them crappy no fear energy drinks they've just brought out?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> rockstar or Them crappy no fear energy drinks they've just brought out?


Relentless Inferno


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

My expectations soared tonight with the Vince announcement. It will probably disappoint. Although I'm hoping this is a start to a major WM storyline. Knowing WWE it will just be a moment to bury a heel.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9318205 said:


> Relentless Inferno


Rockstar Guava (the pink can) for me, only £1.15 so you can't go wrong with a fiver.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Rockstar Guava (the pink can) for me, only £1.15 so you can't go wrong with a fiver.


Rockstar tastes a lot better than the shit I'm drinking that's for sure.

Anyway, I wasn't planning to watch all of RAW tonight because I had a late night last night watching the Superbowl. So I'll see what happens with Vince then I'll head to bed.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

ooo Big Dady Mac is back tonight


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

♠Chip♠;9318205 said:


> Relentless Inferno


I had that when I was in London. It was horrible.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Imagine how cool it would be if Vince came out and addressed all of these issues in 20 minutes or less:
- Put Otunga in a handicap match against special guests for RAW, The Corre (revenge for putting him in a coma, spark Corre/Nexus feud even more)
- Confirm/deny Sting rumours, possibly reach out to Sting publicly.. that'd be cool.
- Announce that the brand extension is ending after WM, and titles are being merged.
- Talk about the Superbowl
- Reveal the Anonymous GM

That'd be awesome. But we'll be lucky to get one of those things.. probably the Superbowl.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VINCE FOR GM, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince returning is interesting and I wonder if he will be used to begin or advance an angle for Wrestlemania. Hopefully it won't be a letdown.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Whake19 said:


> Imagine how cool it would be if Vince came out and addressed all of these issues in 20 minutes or less:
> - Put Otunga in a handicap match against special guests for RAW, The Corre (revenge for putting him in a coma, spark Corre/Nexus feud even more)
> - Confirm/deny Sting rumours, possibly reach out to Sting publicly.. that'd be cool.
> - Announce that the brand extension is ending after WM, and titles are being merged.
> ...


Speaking of the Superbowl, I'm surprised there hasn't been a six-diva tag where the divas are wearing Steeler/Packer jerseys.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully Vince does make an appearance. I usually am not one to go nuts over McMahon, but at least it is something that makes me want to watch RAW because Lawler being number 1 contender isn't doing it for me and i've just about lost interest in the Nexus.

So heres keeping my fingers crossed that Vinnie Mac shakes things up tonight.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

@ ADR: Queue up GM chime


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Shivaki said:


> So heres keeping my fingers crossed that Vinnie Mac shakes things up tonight.


Draft announcement?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is vince returning so interesting?


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *2-21-11*


What does that date mean???


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Extreamest said:


> What does that date mean???


It's the rumored return of the Undertaker.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

The only reason I was remotely interested in RAW tonight at first was for another 2-21-11 video. Now, with Vince returning, I have that to look forward to also. Though, he probably won't make any huge announcement, maybe just congratulate the Packers on winning the Super Bowl and that's it. Nevertheless, it's good to see Vince is back.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

30 minutes. Last week was a fairly good RAW so hopefully tonight keeps it going.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Why do i have this strange feeling that Ted DiBiase is gonna get jobbed out to Jerry Lawler tonight? :side:

Vince returning should be interesting to see, he must have some surprising news.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont get why they are pushing Jerry this hard at the moment, dont get me wrong hes awesome, but theres plenty of guys who could do with the tv time against the miz to build up their characters :/


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *2-21-11*


Yeah, basically this is all I care about.

Edit: Just saw that Vinnie Mac is gonna be on RAW!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Watching ROH before Raw. Briscoes vs WGTT.

Need to watch this. :O


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Budget cuts, gonna start firing some people


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sick of (yet very much used to) WWE teasing us with potentially good, fresh and interesting story lines (Original Nexus etc), only to go back to the same old crap that has held them down for years and years (Lawler in the main event). I will tune in this week, like every week, hoping to be pleasantly surprised....I have a feeling I won't be.

If King is the major story line again I'm fisting my screen. That's right.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

15 minutes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The hell is going on with all these streams? Its free TV FFS. I can understand cracking down on PPV's but why free TV? Stupid.

EDIT - Totally just found one that has Mean Gene and Octoberfest on lol. WTF?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully we will see another 2-21-11 promo video instead of the same one tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hope Vince opens the show


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Vince is opening. Sweet.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Vince to announce Nash as the new GM.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone wanna confirm whether it's WWE Vintage on Sky Sports at the moment? On the plus side it's Bob Backlund vs Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Vince to announce Nash as the new GM.


I wouldn't think so and I sure hope not.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> I wouldn't think so and I sure hope not.


Meh you never know lol. I hope he's there to start an angle instead of to congratulate the Packers.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Anyone wanna confirm whether it's WWE Vintage on Sky Sports at the moment? On the plus side it's Bob Backlund vs Shawn Michaels.


Yeah it is. 

I saw Typhoon vs Kamala then switched it off. Too cold downstairs will try to stream RAW!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Meh you never know lol. I hope he's there to start an angle instead of to congratulate the Packers.


That I agree with 100%. Maybe he realizes how crap the products been. You'd think he could see it...being the owner and all.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

You missed Bob Backlund/Shawn Michaels IC title match, was pretty good.


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

can someone post or pm me a stream, im a poor university student with no access to a tv, cheers


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Anyone wanna confirm whether it's WWE Vintage on Sky Sports at the moment? On the plus side it's Bob Backlund vs Shawn Michaels.


Yeah but it just finished. Raw up next


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

And it begins


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Vince to announce Nash as the new GM.


I expect so.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Present!


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

In a hotel drinking some beer. Good night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why am i anxious for raw when i know...or at least assume it will probably be a big letdown...not TNA big letdown, but a let down none the less...lets see what vince does to start the show...i might have to go back to watching rocky..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

starting soooon


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Vince time!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank fuck the girlfriend is asleep so I can watch in peace.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nash as GM and new 2.21.11 Promo please


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

VINCE


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I Haven't slept since Saturday night so this better be fucking worth it.

WE'RE GOING OUT TONIGHT *HEY* LOLJK we're staying in watching tv.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoo! Just turned in. I'm here for the promos.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we goooooooooooo


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

NO CHANCE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VIIIIIINCE!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Vince!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VINCE!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh they added Mason Ryan in the intro.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VINCE


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Vince starting out the show. That's what's up


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tonight's program: The Miz gets cheap heat by finding a way to diss the Packers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NO CHANCE!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like face vince...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vince ftw


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCE!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Vince = Ratings


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. NO coma no moe?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Pathetic reaction


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit Vinnie Mac to start things off


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's nearly been a year? I could of sworn I saw him in November...but it could have been a look a like.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I bet nexus will come out and beat up Vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good vince for a brain dead person.


----------



## CoZa (Jan 9, 2006)

NO CHANCE!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

No Chance!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

good start


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Packers!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Superbowl > WM


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

good to see Vince


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Vince is here to announce that Michael Hayes is fired. Which means that a black challenger for the WWE title will win tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a feeling this show will have a cheesy Super Bowl theme...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vinny Mac.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

And Vince is STILL over as a heel to some people. Thats a true testament to how great he was.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

No reaction whatsoever! Bit odd unless the sounds down


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vinny Mac! 

He's talking about The Undertaker vs Sting!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> It's nearly been a year? I could of sworn I saw him in November...but it could have been a look a like.


October. They did that stupid promo for Linda McMahon's senatorial run.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Not Undertaker.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I would so chant "I'm a salesman.", if I ever got to catch VKM live.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So I guess he isn't braindead afterall *shrug*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Guest host of Wrestlemania? Really?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wonder who he is on about


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the rock


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Can someone send me a link to RAW? The one atdhe.net is not even RAW at all.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WM gets a guest host!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kick him in the head Randy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ted Turner? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> So I guess he isn't braindead afterall *shrug*


Guest host of Wrestlemania? Don't be so sure he isn't braindead.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

A guest host for WrestleMania fpalm


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's Justin Bieber.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

It's Bieber obviously


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

....is that it? THATS IT?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

...Billy Dee Williams?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's it? Tragic.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Anaheim? Rock?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey lad, I kicked you in the SKULL, no hard feelings doe?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

It's gotta be The Rock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's it? Well that was anticlimatic to say the least.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DONALD TRUMP


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

guest host of wrestlemania huh


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh fuck. Please not Justin Bieber. Fuck no.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Guest host of Wrestlemania. What a let down.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I have a feeling this show will have a cheesy Super Bowl theme...


lol cheesy.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

it's gotta be the rock


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*waits for the 300th speculation topic to be posted*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

The Rock, Austin


Randy Savage


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jstin Beifer


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bieber to host Wrestlemainia.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's The Rock.

Aside from that, my interest in this show is gone, and in record time. That's what Orton does.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the letdown Vince, Who cares!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty sure Orton punted Husky for him tweaking old boy's knee and costing him the title. Kaaaayfaaabe.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Derek said:


> Guest host of Wrestlemania? Really?


Really?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That was a let down but I expected it to be


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Chris Benoit.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck the Packers. 

That was disappointing, given the amount of hype Vince got today.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i would piss myself laughing if it was Bieber


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this crowd is so fuckin dead


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

cut his mic off


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ortons talking, I'm not caring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at that face Orton's making! Can't you tell he's livid? Or bored? Happy?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Randy's awkward pauses are awkward


----------



## CoZa (Jan 9, 2006)

how mad randy pandy


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Guest Host for Wrestlemania has to be someone with personality, charisma and can keep the Americans happy. Obviously not gonna be Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

orton, damn. vince should of stayed out there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Guest Host of WM=THE ROCK


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Vince came back....................for that? Is WWE really that sh*t these days? :no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank god for punk


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Ted Turner? :lmao


he did say something you never thought you'd see before....so don't be shocked...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

punk!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Save us..?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Really?


really?!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Guest host of WM?! fpalm


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That's it???? Dammit Vince I knew you'd let me down. If I don't see The People's Champ at Wrestlemania then Im gonna come find you my friend.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job Punk, getting out there before Orton gets too boring :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he cut his hair down...double splooge


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The cult leader is here to talk about faith.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*waits for Amber to splooge*

Aw damn, stupid post count timer. I missed it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Randall.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RANDALL :')


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Randall


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Randal. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Week by week, Punks greasy locks are returning.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Randle Orton


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

thank you punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit 2008.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Im not watching it yet, did that announce the host yet or not?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

heh Randal heh


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought he'd re shaven his head then

He looks more like a hedgehog every week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

UH OH, he said Randal! It's on now!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Randal?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OHSNAP


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Indian style Punk!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This boy is stymied! Ok, I am liking him right NOW.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Randall lol


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I KNEW IT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Weak excuse.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HBK guest host?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

RANDLE


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

hahaha they are finally following up on Randy costing Punk his first title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Continuity sighting! That beats a Rock sighting as far as rarity goes.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vintage Punk and Orton!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Manu sighting


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

continuity? this isnt wwe, is it?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk wearing Nexus colors in the old clip is awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh shit, they remembered some shit from 2 years ago!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I totally forgot about that...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Manu sighting! lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

They're just now bringing this up? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy crap they remembered something.

Also reminds me how bad that Legacy feud got.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Manu sighting


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

holycrap wwe using its memory, this is sort of impressive


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

randalll


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

They care about the past? WTF


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm preparing for the worst for this WrestleMania guest host.

But before you guys make threads about it.

It won't be Sting.
It won't be Triple H.
It won't be The Rock.
It won't be Stone Cold.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK Randell


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

An explanation an last.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shitballs, and I thought WWE only had a 3 month memory.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Geez Punk, that was like three years ago, get over it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"Pay Back Is a bitch" *Claps* "Pay back is a bitch!"


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Why would WWE remind the audience of Orton's heelish tactics when he's the #2 babyface of the entire company?

Lol the crowd cheers.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Tell him what they call it in France, Punk.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

All my credits says Punk pushed them to play that and creative forgot about it.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So this is about something that happened 3 years ago??????


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Taste of revenge.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Even if it is the Rock....that's not going to save this product. Shame on you Vince. Thank goodness for Punk.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

History&old grudges FTW!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Holy shitballs, and I thought WWE only had a 3 month memory.


They pull out all the stops for Mania! Even a massive  tease by Vinnie Mac!s


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i was waiting for punk to bring that moment up for ageeees


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just tuned in. Whats this WrestleMania guest host thing that everyone is talking about?
thanks


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Since when did wrestlers remember what happened almost three years ago?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I bet this reason wasn't planned, probably just got lucky.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, continuity. Good job WWE!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk pulling out the Fugazi quote

Nice


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> So this is about something that happened 3 years ago??????


To be fair, last year's Hart/McMahon feud was over something that happened more than 10 years ago.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Continuity FTW!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wasn't he supposed to doing this revenge thing with Cena? Diet Soda is hella of drug.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk never forgives and never forgets. Punk Knows What You Did At Unforgiven 2008.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Batista light.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

It'll be trip @ WM

Probably come back in a non-wrestling capacity


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This just reminds me of the fact that how Randy got over makes no sense at all. He abused his group, they ditched him, attacked him, and he somehow got over. No sense.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE remembering something??? INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Batista wearing a Nexus shirt?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome, Orton is getting rocked.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Super Orton!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

This feud is three years in the making!!!!!!!:side:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm preparing for the worst for this WrestleMania guest host.
> 
> But before you guys make threads about it.
> 
> ...


100% co-sign.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to turn the channel. Punk needs to do something about it himself. This is exactly why I turn the channel when Nexus comes out. Shit is getting so boring.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

cue cena in 5 4 3 2......


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I see blood


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BLOOD.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BLOOD! STOP THE SHOW!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm starting to hope the WM guest host is Mike Adamle.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

LOTS O' BLOOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy broken nose.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't stop this segment due to blood


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BLOOD!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy doesn't approve of gang attacks anymore


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] chants


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh god Blood!!! the kids will be scarred for life


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh shit! He bloodied up punk's nose


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Broke his nose or scratched his cheek, either one :lmao

Holy shit fire Randy for that shot - he'd do the same


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Blood Blood Blood ... doesn't really add much to the show ... you know, unless it's real, imho


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk is gonna get orotn fired for that botch


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BLOOD


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

finalnight said:


> WWE remembering something??? INCREDIBLE!!!


You don't remember WWE 2008...you just don't.

It was so horrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There Will Be BLOOD!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blood! vint... forget it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

STFU Lawler. Orton had his henchman do his bidding 3 years ago. Same as what Punk is doing now


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

haha gts randall


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG BLOOD!!!111111111


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Fake blood. Fake blood everywhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...splooge


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

There will be BLOOD!


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

They really need to stop making Nexus look weak by taking 4 guys to take out 1 guy and have trouble doing it or just kill it off completely.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> Even if it is the Rock....that's not going to save this product.


The hell it won't!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

R-K-Overrated sign lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Next week (or later tonight) this will be replayed in black and white


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy shit blood


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Guy in the crowd yelling "HEY BATISTA!" :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

he fucked his nose up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Legit headbutt FTW!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao at the fan shouting 'Batista'


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

did anyone hear "hey outunga nice panties"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lot of fuckin blood


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Hey Otunga, you're wearing womens underwear!'' :lmao


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

guys if you didnt know punk is bleeding


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Manu, Vince and blood all in the 1st 10 mins. Rare.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Dobba said:


> Fake blood. Fake blood everywhere.


Blood none the less though!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

In my head two little wrinkly kids with psychic powers are yelling "it's blood!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Original Nexus vs Cena feud >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New Nexus vs Orton


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Hey Otunga, you're wearing womens underwear!'' :lmao





This crowd has potential.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank goodness for Punk. WWE need more of him.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LAWWWWWWL BLOOOODZ!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey they're supposed to go to black and white! NO BLOOD ALLOWED DAMMIT!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the guy in the crowd calling Ryan Batista


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Hey Otunga, you're wearing womens underwear!'' :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao

He said something about Batista too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Not a match, no stopping it!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I am Tom Jones, and I approved that message.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Larry the Cable Guy to guest host WrestleMania


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cm Punk standing on top amazing way to start the show. Can't believe they showed him bleeding. If I were punk I would have yelled Stupid Stupid Stupid


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just tuned in. Whats this wrestlemania guest host thing about?
thanks


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder who the guest host will be???


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

bloody bloody punk!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Something about Punk eating his own blood... the man really thrives in his role


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Larry the Cable Guy to guest host WrestleMania


Who keeps giving Larry The Cable Guy tv shows? Jesus.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Smackdown#1announcer said:


> Manu, Vince and blood all in the 1st 10 mins. Rare.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

almost forgot about Manu too


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Blood on WWE...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> This crowd is dead as fuck


Except one guy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Smackdown#1announcer said:


> Manu, Vince and blood all in the 1st 10 mins. Rare.


and 2 year missing continuity brought back up to surface!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Next week (or later tonight) this will be replayed in black and white


That's not such a bad thing, by doing that they can sometimes give the impression that it worse than it really was.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Once again the IWC prove that they would buy Wrestlemania if a pint of O Negative was in the main event. I am scared for your local bloodbanks. Seriously guys, The Brood isn't something to bring over to real life!


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO at the amount of Blood perverts on this forum. 

Dudes are sounding like they are getting a hard on at the sign of blood.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

The red liquid!!!! MY VIRGIN EYES!!!

I THOUGHT THIS WAS PG!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

New RL Stein Series? Splooge?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Except one guy.


That one guy is loud as fuck :lmao


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Great segment!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gotta love punk


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It remembers me his match against Mysterio...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh I miss the Goosebumps television series.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> You don't remember WWE 2008...you just don't.
> 
> It was so horrible.


WWE 2008 fucking owned what are you going on about?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The Rock at mania? Oh shit!

Blood already? Vince? This is shaping up to be pretty cool to me


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats a guy do first when he gets outta prison? well I would assume get laid.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'm Mr. Bradstone, I'm the CHAPERONE!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait for Chaperone to be out....



...so the marketing stops.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> In my head two little wrinkly kids with psychic powers are yelling "it's blood!"


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> WWE 2008 fucking owned what are you going on about?


No it didn't.

Not by my attitude era standards!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Once again the IWC prove that they would buy Wrestlemania if a pint of O Negative was in the main event. I am scared for your local bloodbanks. Seriously guys, The Brood isn't something to bring over to real life!


I'm not one of those guys who laments the lack of blood in today's product, but it really did add something to that segment. Punk revelling in bleeding over Orton's body instantly adds a killer scene to the hype vids for the feud.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H let's hope that your movie doesn't flop like the Big Show's did....just saying..


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

the_ghost said:


> LMAO at the amount of Blood perverts on this forum.
> 
> Dudes are sounding like they are getting a hard on at the sign of blood.


Lol, I'm always slightly creeped out by certain reactions to blood :argh:


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Orton is gonna gets aids from punk now cuz of the blood lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

2 mondays from now, we will see the return of MANU!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

lol at wwe showing punks nose


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol @ The R K Overrated sign in the crowd :')


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The Chaperone, bases solely off of the full length trailer, looks it's going to be quite possibly the worst film of all time.

I mean... jesus.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

batista sighting


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Even the GM's jobbing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if i was punk, id put a little extra into that GTS for the nose.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AND HE QUOTED!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> WWE 2008 fucking owned what are you going on about?


Agreed. I have the 2008 DVD boxset. It was a good ass year in the wwe dammit.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mason Ryan's Debut Match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

they are focusing on blood, wow


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does Mason Ryan have ADHD? He keeps flailing his arms.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Welshtista's first match!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster 2.0


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Punk/Cena


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf is this shit between commercials


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

ew Punk vs Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh great punk to be buried...........


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, so the host of wm will be someone we never thought we'd ever see....or ever see again? see thats tricky...
i'm thinking...rock? ted turner? Sting? (doubt it...highly doubt it) OR....the macho man?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk nose busted because of all the blow he did bacstage. 8*D


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk vs Cena again.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Batista facing Zookeepa


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

R-Truth to get ran over.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wonder if Vince said "STUPID STUPID STUPID" to Orton backstage.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Well R-truth's dead


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KEEPAH


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

R-Truth...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck its the zookeeper


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh...what's up? *recalls RR and smiles fondly*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what's up!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Please Mason. I know it's your debut match, but please listen. If you could please end R-Truth's Career (kayfabe, ofc)... I will mark for you.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Mason Ryan's Debut Match


With a jobber entrance.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Please destroy R-TRUFF and put HHH in the chamber.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh no!!! CM Punk to job to Cena tonight and now R-Truth!?!? well Raw already is gonna suck.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow I never knew people started taking steriods for breakfast. lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Zookeepah...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man I hope Batistwo kills R-Truth.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ZOOOOO!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's up! ADR to interfere.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Hope Truth gets his ass kicked


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Batis....Mason to destroy r truth?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

woooo its mystikal!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SQUASH THE FUCK OUTTA HIM MINITISTA


HOLY FUCK BOTCH


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

R-Truth confirmed for the next SuperBowl half time show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

R-Truth about to be buried


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd say Ryan actually has a pretty good chance of winning here.

EDIT: :lmao


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Figure Stone Cold to be the host since he's involved w/ Tough Enough.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kick truth's fuckin ass ... just fuckin beat the shit outta him


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahahaha! Doesn't even know where he's at!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh shit, Truth messed up.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SHUT UP COLE


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Ultimate botch. Get rid


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

greenbay whats up lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL nbotch


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess "Get Crunk" didn't get good ratings?

"WE'RE IN MILWAUKEE!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

R Truth once again botches....oh man


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth botching shit before he even starts the match.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA R TRUTH GETTING LOCATION HEAT.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO oh god!

Thats the most epic botch ever!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

HAHA! Cole is making me laugh so hard right now!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lolz r-truth sucks at everything.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA BOTCH ZOOOOKEEEEEPPPPPPER


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Green Bay, Winconsin?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole is killing me right now :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

they are in milkwaukee


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Cole burying Truth is a little amusing, but a terrible booking decision.

Milwaukee chant is hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HE BOTCHED IT.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole exposing the man in the ring, is fucked up.

And now the fans chant...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Milwaukee. lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL!!!!!! I'm dying!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

R-Truth with ANOTHER fuck up?

WWE wish you the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I like that Cole is pointing out botches on the mic. Lol at the Milwaukee chants. :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at cole


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. R-TRUFF JUST INADVERTENTLY BECAME A HEEL.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Truth pulled a McGillicutty. Tragic.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

FUCKING AWESOME MILWAUKEE CHANT! hahahaha


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a fool!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao omg cole is incredible.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Best RAW ever

God bless you Michael


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I'M DYING


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LMFAO COLE


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Truth fucked up


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Somebody shut Michael Cole up. I wanna actually watch RAW not listen to a retard talk all night.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"WE'RE IN MILWAUKEE! YOU FOOL!"


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Lol at R-Truths botch!!! 


lol @ Cole, "We're at Millwakee not Greenbay you fool!!!!"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

That chant was fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE COLE!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL at Truth's heel turn.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy fuck I already lost count of how many botches this match has had.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Shitty black Cena vs. shitty Scandinavian Batista.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, this match is a disaster, not impressed young man.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cole >>> R-Truth :lmao

Awesome crowd now


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I guess Truth just turned heel


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL this is fucking hilarious

MILWAKEE MILWALKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

This is why Michael Cole is Jesus.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole roid raging for Milwaukee. :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> ok, so the host of wm will be someone we never thought we'd ever see....or ever see again? see thats tricky...
> i'm thinking...rock? ted turner? Sting? (doubt it...highly doubt it) OR....the macho man?


Savage hosting WM would be f'n amazing!,I'd be marking out insane for that announcement since next week's Raw to all of WM with Savage moments.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MILWAUKEE


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Poor R-Truth. He botched even before his match started. Milwaukee is booing his ass now.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

How the hell putting each member of Nexus in a match gonna stop them from attacking people ?

and lol @ the Milwaukee chant


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! MILWAUKEE!!!! Just fire Truth's ass!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

MILWAUKEE CHANTS LOL


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG this is hilarious


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is awesome!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha. U gotta love R truth. I think botching is in his DNA


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

R-Truth your a dumbass, thats Whats UP.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Cole.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I fear for Truth's future honestly....


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

r truth is fired


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is awesome!*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but I can't watch this match. I can't look at R-Truth. Tragic.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, truth just failed


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

If you were to put together a 'worst case scenario' for an R-Truth match - this would be it. Botches everywhere. I feel for the guy because he's hugely talented, but this couldn't have gone any worse.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao at the crowd chanting Milwaukee

Truth needs to GTFO


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mason Ryan has actually had more ring minutes than Otunga now with 0 botches!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

the michael cole led hatred of R-Truth was amazing


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Shitty black Cena vs. shitty Scandinavian Batista.


No, Darren Young is the other black guy.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha Cole is fucking epic.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole is on Fucking FIRE


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want Jerry Lawler to Piledrive Miz to hell


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow the crowd is dead now... good work R-Truth


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Brock lock?????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh my god, that submission was sick looking.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Stretch Muffler/Brock Lock

nice


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brock lock!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brock lock... no not that cool


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

thats a cool submission


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

That move looks like a sex position


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT BROCK LOCK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is this how the match ends :lmao


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

kill em


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Triple H is going to the chamber.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Muffler Stretch FTW.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice job Mase!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tomorrow, 

WWE wishes R-Truth all the best with his future endeavours. YOU BOTCHER.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Marking for the Stretch Muffler


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a dull match that was.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

r fuck out of the chamber please let mason destroy him milwakee style


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Reversed decision?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

This is awesome.

I guess R-Truth was trying to top Christina in botch of the week.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What happened? I missed it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a BOTCHAMANIA HIGHLIGHT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And that's what's up.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hopefully this means a change in character for R-Truth. That botch summed up his entire gimmick......tragic.*


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

im just gonna say that he did that to make fun of christina for screwing up the national anthem.....yeah.......


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KOOLAID


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

terrible match....

crowd was only alive during their Milwaukee chant lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Animal Batista is on a rampage!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

R truth future endevoured


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

guys are we in milwaukee


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA MORE MILWALKIE CHANTS


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL Milwaukee chants again


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol another Milwaukee chant!*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Chanting during a submission. Good match.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Milwaukee! LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Torture rack on the leg?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

GREEN BAY WHATS UP


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao the milwake chant as truth gets destroyed


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

the leg torture rag ha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mystikal out, Trips in.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Lol another Milwake chant


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha. LOLLLLLLLLL. U gotta love R truth. I think botching is in his DNA


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

That move is awesome. 

I'm thinking R Truth is out of the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH to take Truth's spot in the EC.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole is on fire by the way


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love the Stretch Muffler


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

modified torture rack!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Murda Mase!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dq after the match??? lolz


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

now thats power


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Mystikal out, Trips in.


Shake it fast.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

go to hell truth they are remplazing him lol milwakeee lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

wowcthat ref should be fired.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol what? so who is taking truths spot in elimination chamber.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sure the reverse decision will heal R-truth's pain.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He looked like a pro.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Every city should chant Milwaukee when dissatisfied!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I guess Ryan is over now.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol this Raw is epic just for this match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that match was pretty much a trainwreck


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mason Ryan vs Batista at Wrestlemania in 'BEST OF THE STERIODS' match. Book it Vince


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did he say Green Bay whats up?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

reversed decision? what a joke lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, what did Truth do now?


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Truth is probably out of EC...

HHH returning?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE ZOOKEEPAH IS IN DA WRONG ZOO


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

How can refs reverse matches after is over. How can they be DQ'd. WTf.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Welsh batista


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What's up guys first time I've posted in several months. Nash/Booker coming back and Sting possibly coming brought me back to wrestling. Who is Mason Ryan I know about how the Nexus split he looks ripped as hell.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

HHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA what kind of ending was that?!?!? WWE needs a KICK UP THE ASS!!!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

stupid to reverse decision


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP GREEN BAY!!!?????





wanna get away?*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is it that whenever we need a spot cleared up in a match we take out the black guy? Kofi and now Truth?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth made two botchamania worthy clips in the past two weeks. I hope he keeps it up in the future.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

NOT A GOOD DAY TO BOTCH UP TRUTH WITH VINNY MAC BACKSTAGE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Predicting Morrison to carry Otunga tonight.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> dq after the match??? lolz


It's been done before.

Sometimes they'll reverse the decision if a wrestler won't release a submission after the bell rings to end the match.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait, what did Truth do now?


He yelled "Green Bay, Wisconsin; What's up?!"

That's great and all, but they're in Milwaukee.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best botch over... Or not.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg big mommas house 3


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tragic. Just Tragic. This is THE GREATEST RAW EVA!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What's up guys first time I've posted in several months. Nash/Booker coming back and Sting possibly coming brought me back to wrestling. Who is Mason Ryan I know about how the Nexus split he looks ripped as hell.


Mason Ryan is Batista's brother.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

r fuck is out now he should be heel or be fired i only see two options for him


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, maybe kwikk's entrance will be shorter than takers now...if he even gets an entrance...if he is even employed after that..


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I can see this whole Milwalkee thing following him for the rest of his career. You know how unforgiving fans.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Mason Ryan vs Batista at Wrestlemania in 'BEST OF THE STERIODS' match. Book it Vince


I'd pay to see that. Just make it a steroids on a pole match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Please replace K-Kwik with Trips.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN!!

On a serious note, R-Truth didn't belong in the EC match and now they can put HHH in or another heel to even the balance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Wait, what did Truth do now?


*He did the whole WHAT'S UP thing and at the end said, "WHAT'S UP GREEN BAY???" when they are actually in Milwaukee. 

The crowd booed him and then started a Milwaukee chant.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

manchesterdud said:


> NOT A GOOD DAY TO BOTCH UP TRUTH WITH VINNY MAC BACKSTAGE


and with the debut match of his new monster heel


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why is it that whenever we need a spot cleared up in a match we take out the black guy? Kofi and now Truth?


. . . .this is such a landmine. I almost stepped on it. Dunno wtf was up with truth, but it was funny.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

rofl the guy on the stream checking out some porn during the adverts.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> modified torture rack!!


That was a fairly standard Stretch Muffler, it's how the move has appeared in the Smackdown/SvR games for over a decade.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

New wwe botch champion crowned tonight: R Truth


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lay off him, I'm sure he didn't finish school.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> How can refs reverse matches after is over. How can they be DQ'd. WTf.


Umm..... its always been a established rule that if u keep attacking after the bell the refs will disqualify you, its happened a ton of times before


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

You just have to love Live TV at times like this.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gonna go listen to some mystikal right now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy shit! That old lady that was on Sky News, she took on a gang of 6 robbers armed with sledgehammers. Legend!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL MY STREAM TURNED TO PORN XDDD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember back when that Jabroni was actually over around here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Manson can defeat R-Truth, but gets overpowered by a Referee? UNINTENTIONAL BURIAL!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Predicting Morrison to carry Otunga tonight.


EVERYONE has to carry Otunga


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Splooge?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

punk STILL bleeding damn


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punks bitch


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

How stupid was that WWE fact? Obviously a company that does 3 shows a week would do more than 15 events combined.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Mcgillywhathisname's face then, he looked like a hurt child.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

So far, this Raw is so bad its actually brilliant.

Hilarious!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> LOL MY STREAM TURNED TO PORN XDDD


noloking is on my stream lawls


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I like this strategy. A lot.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg he talks


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

HHH will return at EC now! 

Cole was awesome then! 

Mase looked strong! Love the Welsh accent!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Mason Ryan sounds like he's eating cock when he talks.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Hurt people? Otunga is JUST the man for the job, he has the potential to hurt everyone with every move he attempts.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Welsh accent. fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at mason


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf did Mason say?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Raw of the Year right here


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It's nice to see Punks nose hurt in this scene. I thought these were all filmed earlier.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, Ryan has a little trouble with English.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Idk how long it's going to take for me to get used to Ryan's accent. It's easier to understand ADR than him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otunga fears the great white king.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Really wish he would stop talking in Welsh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *He did the whole WHAT'S UP thing and at the end said, "WHAT'S UP GREEN BAY???" when they are actually in Milwaukee.
> 
> The crowd booed him and then started a Milwaukee chant.*


Aw...I actually feel bad for him.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

6-divas match ?
definite piss break


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Prince_Devitt (Jan 23, 2011)

Have a little faith? New member of Nexus going to debut tonight?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

When did Tamina turn face?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Henning injuring his oppnonent should be easy...all he has to do is cut a promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Punk keep his bloodied bandages on all night.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Have a little faith, David.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber divas match


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

uh...that belt isn't gold cole...you color blind bastard


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn Look at Tamina Now that is what iam talking about!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Huh, Tamina is Random Face Diva #6 now. How interesting.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That Milwaukee chant was funny as hell. Stupid Truth. But WTF Vince? Is that it? I really should know better than to get excited lol. I hope we get some sort of backstage thing with him at least otherwise it will be a waste. As for who it could be, well, it can only be The Rock imo. Nobody else fits the bill. Oh, and I seriously hope its Truth out and Trips in. For the love of God please.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

natalya has got a hot voice


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Divas! I like Tamina's outfit.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like Gail Kim got the Bryant bump.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

lol blood killing thrut but now the fucking divas are ruining it and the freaking epic botch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope this is one of those diva matches where people like Tamina and Melina don't tag in because based on their Superstars match, they're just horrible in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do they let Nattie talk?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope Batista copyrighted his looks when he left since mason is a carbon copy of him. He could take WWE to court and make some money. lol


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> When did Tamina turn face?


Months ago when she started a romance with Santino.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

I'M MARKING OUT FOR HEEL BELLAS!
...eh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no MARYSE


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Another random Diva's match. Who cares?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole is on fire tonight.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Cole lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So the Bellas are officially heels?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

ROFL @ COLE AND NATALYA


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy this should be a great match....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Nexus should just come out to Faith by Georgie boy from now on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Is Mason Ryan actually even MORE roided up than Batista?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait, the Bellas actually turned heel? I AM SO CONFUSED


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole is on fire!!! lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god natty sucks on the mic.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

COLE IS ON FIRE!!!! ROFL!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why put someone on guest commentary if Cole's just going to immediately bury them?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the faith thing by Punk, something's happening tonight again.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Henning injuring his oppnonent should be easy...all he has to do is cut a promo.


But he's fighting Morrison. Jomo could counterback with a promo of his own


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, let's get our second match o' botches outta the way, ha


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole is awesome tonight


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish Natalya was like Mrs Potato Head. 

I could remove her lips that way.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole is such a douche. Making fun of Natalya like that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> When did Tamina turn face?


since she's been with Santino


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Are we really on the road to WM? Damn this show sucks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel "pimpin" Bryan to save the day.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

let truth be in the ring again and say whats up nebraska or i mean alaska lol


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol Cole is on fire tonight!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The product has improved a lot since I've been away. I think the WWE is slowly starting to improve and get better. I remember the years 0f 2006,2007,2008 those were horrible years for the WWE.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Piss break


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Bellas are heel now? Vintage Beer Money.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I wish Natalya was like Mrs Potato Head.
> 
> I could remove her lips that way.


I wish she was a Barbie so I could pull her entire head off.


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Cole's a pure genius! He's the best thing on RAW now! Hahaha, can't stop laughing at him!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoo @ cole is making me crack up


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

SETTLE YOUR TEA KETTLE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Settle your tea-kettle? Cringe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

fuck you Cole, Canada rocks


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought that sign in the crowd said "URINE."


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cole is giving Jim Ross a run for his money in the 'greatest commentator of all time' awards. On absolute fire tonight.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Eve and Nattie are going to show what the divas are made of - Total shit (Nattie is an exception though)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

settle your tea kettle? WTF?:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nattie sounds like she eats gravel.

Cole's going to get killed soon.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Cole and Natalya are fighting like they are married.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

cole is hilarious


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice neckbreaker.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> cole is awesome tonight


*He's awesome every week if we're being totally honest. *


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Melina will be released very soon.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole is tremendous tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I wish Natalya was like Mrs Potato Head.
> 
> I could remove her lips that way.


But then you couldn't get her to suck your cock. :hmm:


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole is awesome.

I don't care what anyone says he is more entertaining than JR.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

R-Truth should do that every week, come in and say the wrong town name, I'd probably like him more even if it is a bit of a cliché.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BARN BURNER!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cole is so annoying and because hes a good heel..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole's trolling is off the charts!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool your jeths buthster and thettle your tea kettle you little thuckitash!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

cole is cracking my shit up! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is on fire tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

COLE :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Nattie is terrible on the mic. Please Cole, please talk over her.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

COLE! :lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha holy shit Cole is funny as hell tonight!

Im basically only watching Raw for Cole nowadays.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i had to mute the whole time natty was on the mic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Cole be trollin'

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I wish Natalya was like Mrs Potato Head.
> 
> I could remove her lips that way.


Mr MJ FTW


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, Cole's feigned enthusiasm at the end there was hilarious. "It'll be a BARNBURNER!!!"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Melina is gonna end up getting fired


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

new 2-21-11 promo!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

here we go


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

If Michael Cole says the word GOOF again, Ima break his face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

2-21-11


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cole is RAW tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skip Sheffield vignette!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cole is douchin' it up to new levels. This guy is a master troll.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

the promo for Hornswoggle new gimmick looks great


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Woah, Natalya is taking it to Cole. Shes got that voice to be a guest commentator, something that the rest of the divas lack.

Mark the date, Gail Kim wrestled on RAW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seth Rollins.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

STING


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

cant wait for awesome kong


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's fucking Undertaker. ¬_¬


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG, the secret guy is Johnny Cash!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh noes, more scary cowboy promo's.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"There ain't no grave..."

If people still pretend it's "obviously" Sting, I'll hang my head.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL its undertaker....


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

oh my god here we go! 2.21.11


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

sting!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

It be taker...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

TAKER.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH MY SHIT!!!!!

Ok, that' Taker.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, the promo is for Undertaker


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

2-21-11 The Undertaker Returns!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

its taker =(


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That looked like some movie advertisement


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

it's taker. HAHA STING ISNT COMING TO WWE


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Michael Cole is the best thing going on Raw atm, and I'm not even joking.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Now with a Cash song in it? Ain't No Grave? Yeah it's Taker.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That song proves it's Taker. It was a nice thought, guys.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ok that time it reminded me of The Undertake


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh well there goes the Sting theory.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

is def the Undertaker "There aint no grave that can hold my body down"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh. Taker. Boring.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Settle your tea kettle cause this whistle is about to blow? Only a Canadian girl would say that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol It's not Sting.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Well unfortinatly that new promo definatly confirmed it's for Taker.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Taker
Same song from HBK Taker feud


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn Mason Ryan sucks.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but I change my mind. I think that's Undertaker.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"Aint no grave that can hold my body down"


No Sting folks, just Taker


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Johnny Cash is dead so it's officially Undertaker. Way to ruin it with stupid lyrics.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Taker


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's DEFINITELY Taker. Just listen to the words the guy was singing. "Ain't no grave can hold my body down."


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

"the grave can't hold my body down" undertaker


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's definitely Taker and not Sting then. Oh well.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

- "Well apparently she has a very noticeable lisp and the voice of a teenage boy with down syndrome"

- "Let's mic her up and put her down at ringside."


Someone please tell me what's going on with WWE these days.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao at Cole! Fucking hell he's on fire tonight lol.

And I think that confirms Taker with the gong at the end.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> Cool your jeths buthster and thettle your tea kettle you little thuckitash!


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

johnny cash!!!

i reckon the song playing leads to taker returning


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lol, when did the "no touch cole" rule apply to everyone? I thought it only applied to Jerry?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Song pretty much confirms its Undertaker. Boo.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

It's Taker.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So bad if it's only the Taker's return...


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

You better settle your tea kettle cause I'm about to blow 

STFU Natalya


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

i kinda dug mason ryan's submission


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its gots to be Hornswoggle's new gimmick. It just has to be


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

"aint no grave can hold my body down"

its taker


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New 2/21/11 promo FTW!!,praying/chanting!?.....Taker!?


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

:/ no sting


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

More continuity. That song was in a promo for HBK/Taker last Wrestlemania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*waits for 5 pages of ''Oh shit! Awesome! Sting? Taker? Backlund?'' speculation* :side:.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Well unfortinatly that new promo definatly confirmed it's for Taker....."aint no grave that can hold my body down" Just doesn't make sense at all for it to be Sting.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well that pretty much confirms that it is the undertaker......so disappointing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gah, if it's just Undertaker can they put this shit on SD? And if it's not, then speed it up. When the fans in the stands figure stuff out, Steph gets pissed and thinks she has to hold off to keep the surprise alive.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

i want a bella....and cole is annoying as shit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So, the highlight of Raw so far, aside from Cole, has been R-Truth.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Did they mention graves? OH SHIT..it's NOT GONNA BE STING? FUCK You, McMahon..FUCK YOU and your slutty ass daughter. HORRIBLE!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Milwaukee is the greatest city ever.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, that confirms it's Taker. However, Sting could still show up and interrupt Taker's "I'm back" promo, an idea I've seen suggested.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Also punk's bloody nose


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> More continuity. That song was in a promo for HBK/Taker last Wrestlemania.


Also, you know. Last time we saw him he was BURIED ALIVE.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

You expected Sting? lol. Always gonna be taker. Too many Sheep here tbh. For every young child who likes Cena = A sheep IWC member. Well done followers


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

shit. Its fucking Taker


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

horrible ive been wanting sting and really thought it was since theresn o reason for these vids for taker..but that confirmed its taker not one single doubt abt it anyone thinking its anyone else now is just dumb


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Its Undertaker unless they are really desperatly trying to swerve us...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Boo. FUck off Taker.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe these videos are for Undertaker and Sting. The return of the Undertaker and the debut of Sting.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"There aint no grave can hold my body down" sounds like Taker unfortunately.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont think the promo is for taker...unless it's a completely new gimmick..


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah it's Undertaker...if you listened to the words, it pretty much gave it away.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

son of a.... its just Taker. The guy has barely been gone, do we really need promos for him coming back?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

R-Truth made the show tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ok guys no one else say the lyrics we all heard it i'm tired of every post being "OH GRAVES ITS HHIM" yeah it's undertaker, i'm glad, fuck you haters, i love taker.


----------



## Daddy Jeff (Feb 6, 2011)

It's Sting, saying the grave can't hold him down, grave being the undertaker


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Zatiel said:


> Also, you know. Last time we saw him he was BURIED ALIVE.


Well, yeah, obviously there's the literal level. But seeing how fourteen thousand other guys were posting that, I figured I'd take a different route.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

damn its taker......


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Only Vince Russo can save us from the Undertaker now. Please not all this buildup for just the Undertaker.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Used that Cash song during the HBK Undertaker feud.

Dissapointed it's Taker to say the least.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> You expected Sting? lol. Always gonna be taker. Too many Sheep here tbh. For every young child who likes Cena = A sheep IWC member. Well done followers


No. Would've been nice though


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I was hoping they'd show him with the belt. That was hilarious.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

they dont need a promo for taker's return


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha to all those who tought it was Sting. Yeah right. Bow your heads down in shame


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

Mason Ryan, Michael Cole, & Vince Mcmahon are all trending on twitter


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank god Sting isn't going to this crappy show.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cole let it go. It was funny the first time.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth will never live that down.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I doubt they would give it away that easy if it is in fact the Undertaker


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

this blows


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol @ Aaron Rogers with the World Heavyweight belt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

a song doesnt mean sh it. It can still be Sting the song can just be there to threw us off


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I missed all of the new promo except for the last line by Cash. I'm sad now.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

How many times is Undertaker going to leave and come back?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HA... That guy had a wwe title with him when he won the superbowl? LMAO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RODGERS > Wrestling


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> ok guys no one else say the lyrics we all heard it i'm tired of every post being "OH GRAVES ITS HHIM" yeah it's undertaker, i'm glad, fuck you haters, i love taker.


I don't think anyone is hating on Taker. We're just hoping for a surprise.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oooh pretty music


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm I would like to know the next HOF inductee.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jim Ross!!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol the narrator guy said "E-lim-i-na-tion Cham-ber" like he was talking to a 3 year old.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

#1 announce'


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Original Chamber match is still the best chamber match to date imo.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I miss JR


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

aw gawd. its time for the 3-hour PPV promo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Daddy Jeff said:


> It's Sting, saying the grave can't hold him down, grave being the undertaker


you r graspin at sraws, taker was buried and he is coming back therefor there is no grave that can hold his body down, not rocket science.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Haha to all those who tought it was Sting. Yeah right. Bow your heads down in shame


bows head down in shame


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm getting sick of these same trailers for the EC every damn year. I KNOW IT'S A MILE LONG!!


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Haha to all those who tought it was Sting. Yeah right. Bow your heads down in shame


You can't blame people for thinking of good times that will never be.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Umm I would like to know the next HOF inductee.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm kinda excited for the chamber.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> I missed all of the new promo except for the last line by Cash. I'm sad now.


*You'll see it ten more times by tomorrow, don't worry. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice chamber vid, can't wait to be there live!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

BOOOOOOOO Taker.

Retire already dude. Its not nice seeing you try and go still.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i still dont buy its taker

they wouldn't waste the time to hype him up like that


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Taker went into Sting's house to ask for help to beat the Nexus. SWERVE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

An explanation of how the chamber works? As if this is the first time?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Haha to all those who tought it was Sting. Yeah right. Bow your heads down in shame


Mate, almost no-one _really_ thought it would be Sting. *I* thought someone would be a prick when it turned out not to be though. I was right.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep. Looks like it is for Undertaker. Pretty stupid in my opinion because everyone knows about Undertakers undefeated streak at WrestleMania and the guys "raised from the dead" more than once already. Don't insult the fans intelligence WWE.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

manchesterdud said:


> bows head down in shame


Dont worry m8. We all make mistakes


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

perro said:


> i still dont buy its taker
> 
> they wouldn't waste the time to hype him up like that


Plenty of his returns have had hype videos and teasers leading up to them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

its taker unless they are trying to swerve everyone >_>


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a good promo!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

at least they dont call the glass bullet proof anymore


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ted DiBiase went from being in an Elimination Chamber to ... I'm not sure where he is, tbh.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Elimination Chamber is by far one of the most creative things ever to come out of the WWE.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow this crowd is dead, morrison usually gets a loud pop, they suck dick.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

No reaction at all for Morrison lol


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good pop hahaha


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NO POP at all for Morrison..HAHAHA


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Edge losing the WWE title only to win the World Heavweight title was awesome.



sickofcena said:


> they dont need a promo for taker's return


They've done it before.
He's never returns just out of the blue.

Just another situation were people were to quick to come to their own conclusion.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its not just about the "lyrics". The song was used for Undertaker/HBK at wrestlemania so it pretty much confirmed to be Undertaker.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but John Morrison is not over, you can try to say he is all you want but he's not.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> That was a good promo!


Agreed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You people.. Marty Jannetty is returning for vengeance against the man who retired HBK.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> Ted DiBiase went from being in an Elimination Chamber to ... I'm not sure where he is, tbh.


Well, it is russian roullette. Look at truth ad tdj....


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

another 'Cena or nothing' reaction crowd then


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If King wins the title at EC, I'll stop watching.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

perro said:


> i still dont buy its taker
> 
> they wouldn't waste the time to hype him up like that


it's taker. accept it.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> NO POP at all for Morrison..HAHAHA


Welcome to 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Nobody wants it to be Taker


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

There has to be a reason it's been happening on RAW though. I'm still not crossing the Sting option out. It's what the WWE wants us to do. If it WAS Taker, I think the E would just say it, instead of just keep everyone wondering. Plus, it would be the disappointment of a lifetime if it was just Undertaker....again.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> wow this crowd is dead, morrison usually gets a loud pop, they suck dick.


He should call them Green Bay.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its Shawn Michae.......I mean John Morrison time.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait.... what? Another commercial? We came back, watched Morrison come out, and back we go.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

At least all the excitement about 2 21 11 can be gone now and we can focus on other things. We still have the CM Punk and Randy Orton feud to enjoy!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ people acting like it's the fucking end of the world because the 2/21/11 promos aren't about Sting.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The explanation of the chamber is for the benefit of the new fans. Get over it.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Taker went into Sting's house to ask for help to beat the Nexus. SWERVE.


Vince Russo-esq swerve


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

There were more signs pointing to Taker than Sting


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Morrison emerges to do a little ZOMGA WAT A SUPAH MOVE to get the crowd on his side a little more. Boring.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bme said:


> Edge losing the WWE title only to win the World Heavweight title was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's usually gone after WM, but showed up the night after for HBK's retirement. And he also showed up without any hype to wrestle Swagger when he was champion.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Nexus getting all jobber intros tonight?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol all you people thought it was sting and now you're mad :lmao


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

no joke but Smackdown vs Raw was released in November. I bought it, it was meh, more options please.

So stop plugging it ffs


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Elimination Chamber is by far one of the most creative things ever to come out of the WWE.


Being in the match is nothing special.
The WWE has never had 6 main eventers on one show so they're had to put wrestlers like R-Truth, Ted & Mcintyre in the match.




SummerLove said:


> lol all you people thought it was sting and now you're mad :lmao


I agree it's hilarious


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone else PUMPED UP for HHH's new movie?


*Hears silence*


Oh...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

how you guys ain't know that it ain't just sting walking up to undertakers's home and there was a record playing inside


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anyone else PUMPED UP for HHH's new movie?
> 
> 
> *Hears silence*
> ...


I was more pumped for The Marine. And I didn't watch it.


----------



## WeAreBarrett (Dec 17, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anyone else PUMPED UP for HHH's new movie?
> 
> 
> *Hears silence*
> ...


 :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anyone else PUMPED UP for HHH's *return*?
> 
> 
> *Hears silence*
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lots of trolls coming out now. Why does Mcgillicutty get a jobber entrance?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanna see shawn michae...i mean john morrison fly half way across the arena. C'mon with these dam commercials


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Tough call this one. Could go either way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This is Sting said:


> Nexus getting all jobber intros tonight?


It's what they deserve.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So we all agree that 2/21/11 is John Marston?? good....!!!!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

jobber entrance for nexus again lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anyone else PUMPED UP for HHH's new movie?
> 
> 
> *Hears silence*
> ...


I was more pumped up for Knucklehead but couldn't find it in any movie theaters???


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I was more pumped for The Marine. And I didn't watch it.



lol


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Im Mr. Bradstone. AND I AM THE CHAPERON.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Morrison emerges to do a little ZOMGA WAT A SUPAH MOVE to get the crowd on his side a little more. Boring.


And Sheamus to come out later to be the Irish Grand Wizard to get heat? Boring!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Lots of trolls coming out now. Why does Mcgillicutty get a jobber entrance?


*Because he's a jobber?*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Let the hate about no Sting begin lol.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Already said Parkour Style twice..ffs stfu!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol at failed JoMo chant. Is it me or is McG looking ok?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JoMo is gonna do some sick shit in the Chamber.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Lots of trolls coming out now. *Why does Mcgillicutty get a jobber entrance?*


I assume that's a rhetorical question.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Sheamus to come out later to be the Irish Grand Wizard to get heat? Boring!


U JELLY?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

ITS TIME TO PLAY THE CHAPERON!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

IT's STILL STING TO ME DAMMIT!!! lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

That wasn't the Undertaker's house, because we didn't see McCool in the kitchen cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison gets no reaction?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe Vince just put that song in to make everyone think its Taker since everyone was thinking it was Sting in a desperate act to throw us off?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm poor and meaningless match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

McGillicutty jobs.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Buried


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> JoMo is gonna do some sick shit in the Chamber.


That's gonna be the best part of it.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DADDY PUNK ISNT GOING TO BE HAPPY


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

what a shock!!! one for the ages.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOUR WINNER...PAR KOURISSON!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bah Gawd! He actually connected with it!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good ssp


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

JoMo squashed him lol


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh look, picture perfect Starship Pain. guess that's what happens when the person taking it is actually in the right position for once.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

What a win for Morrison tonight !!!!

Yeah, because McGillicuty is so unbeatable ...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> new 2-21-11 promo!


PART 2 OF THE MYSTERY PROMO


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good squash.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

That McGillicutty dropkick was fucking comedy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TNAwesomeness said:


> That wasn't the Undertaker's house, because we didn't see McCool *and Layla* in the kitchen cooking and cleaning.




Fixed for truth.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Punk isn't going to be happy.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol at the people who have nothing better to do than to laugh at other people. Really, move along. I'm sure you have been disappointed when something didn't happen the way you wanted.

Give the guy a push and he suddenly starts connecting with the Starship pain right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wwe might as well have a huge "Undertaker returns" graphic on that promo cuz that promo pretty much confirms its the undertaker, even the kids know that its him now. dam wwe sure sucks at making a return a huge mystery. on a side note, plz don't tell me taker is coming back before hhh, god i fucking hate all this wait for the hhh return.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LMAO punk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SPRAY IN THE EYES! PUNK GOING OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf, for some reason I thought of Amber.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah blind him with his own hairspray!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> That wasn't the Undertaker's house, because we didn't see McCool in the kitchen cooking and cleaning.


That's what Layla's for, she's the house girl...


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Maybe Vince just put that song in to make everyone think its Taker since everyone was thinking it was Sting in a desperate act to throw us off?


yeh like a previous poster said it could be a record playing in the background


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What, is Punk a member of the Beautiful People now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hairspray to the eyes, classic


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Morrison's not over though


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking beautiful


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison's crying.



Vince is right, he's not a real man!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, ok, but it is way cooler when Tajiri does it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy Shit good sell


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mcgilicutty has 0 potential, this is the guy they keep over husky?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Way to no sell the arm injury Morrison.

"Ooooh nooo's my arm hurts......oh wait.......no it doesn't!!!"


Lol @ Punk Hairspray can of doom!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

didn't the GM put Nexus in singles matches to stop that from happening ? lol that worked out so well


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hair Spray kills people


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Zatiel said:


> Plenty of his returns have had hype videos and teasers leading up to them.


yes when he was gone for like a year


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Morrison knock out by hairspray :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It was AIDS. Punk sprayed AIDS in JoMo's face.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lol Punk, spray!!!?? I thought only the Divas/Knockouts do that stupid stuff.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm shocked JoMo actually hit the SSP for once. And FFS more Nexus shit. I'm so BOOORRRREEEEDDDD with them taking over every Raw. Wash. Rinse. Repeat. Nexus.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is Morrison taken out now??


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

another fucking commercial


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> What, is Punk a member of the Beautiful People now?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh fuck off spray to the eyes will only sting for about an hour :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Panther said:


> It was AIDS. Punk spitted AIDS in JoMo's face.


Sorry, Melina already beat him to the punch...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> another fucking commercial


PG = $$$$$


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dudes! I got it! He didn't say "Body" he said "Buddy". HBK is saying his good buddy Sting is coming for the Undertaker!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Teacher: Why did u spray that hair spray in tommy's face?
Kid: but CM Punk did it
Teacher: Thats it, your suspended.

Way to go WWE. lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

lol @ spray


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm shocked JoMo actually hit the SSP for once. And FFS more Nexus shit. I'm so BOOORRRREEEEDDDD with them taking over every Raw. Wash. Rinse. Repeat. Nexus.



I agree, I'm about to stop watching all together and just read about it, and then when I finally read Nexus is gone I'll start watching again. It's boring watching the same shit every week.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's not like perfects still alive(no disrespect), you're not appeasing him by keeping his entertainingless son around.


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sighs. And Morrison was completely ruling lately. If he has some kind of eye injury storyline now, I might actually cry.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR. FUJI


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> What, is Punk a member of the Beautiful People now?


Wait, so the 'C' stands for cute does it? Kinda makes sense I suppose *shrug*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They are really overdoing this whole Nexus thing. The only member worth watching in the whole group is Punk. Do we really have to see every match tonight have one of those nobody's in it?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Spray? Does this mean the valets are coming back? I hope so.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Panther said:


> It was AIDS. Punk sprayed AIDS in JoMo's face.


AIDS in the face. :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great match so far...





I'm kidding...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hennig jobbed to Morrison
Morrison jobbed to Loreal


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Forget the spray, Punk's kick afterwards looked stiff!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'm More-than Freeman. Thank You''


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> Is Morrison taken out now??


That'd be pretty fucking gay if hairspray is what took him out.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Teacher: Why did u spray that hair spray in tommy's face?
Kid: but CM Punk did it
Teacher: Thats it, your suspended.

Way to go WWE. loll


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> mcgilicutty has 0 potential, this is the guy they keep over husky?


There is a reason


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

amazes me how you all praise and support Punk when he presses down on a canister to spray

That isn't skill you knobs

If DiBiase or Morrison came out and did that you'd dismiss him

Look at yourselves...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Adjustment Bureau looks pretty good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

StraightEdged said:


> Hennig jobbed to Morrison
> Morrison jobbed to Loreal


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was half expecting the Taker promo again. Instead I got Randy Johnson mowing his lawn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dolph to win


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CENA HELPED EM! CENA HELPED EM!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Parkour Repellent > Morrison.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Panther said:


> It was AIDS. Punk sprayed AIDS in JoMo's face.


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh no.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this hopefully will be good...


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Ribbit Ribbit


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

fuck this shit nig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Let the dick sucking begin.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Man, Cole tries way too hard to get heat. He's still better than he was as a face though.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Here come the douchebags!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Riley looks like The Miz's lawyer


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> Parkour Repellent > Morrison.


Oh god :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to Mizville. Aka Michael Cole's boner.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THE AWESOME ONE!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I came to play!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley!!!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

time for the jizz!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Time for a REAL star to carry this shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm liking the focus on Nexus as singles competitors rather than Punk's crappy posse.

Punk = grand mastermind
Ryan = brutish monster
Hennig = bitch
Otunga = ?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Only Miz has a house in Mizland, but Cole just pitched a tent.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Miz to make fun of the Packers somehow


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish someone else had The Miz's entrance song, it's to good for him.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CM Punk : "I came to spray."


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk was just trying to give Morrison's flowing locks a little bit of volume after his long, hard, draining match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Jerry Springer to come out.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

King has no eyebrows wtf?


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm liking the focus on Nexus as singles competitors rather than Punk's crappy posse.
> 
> Punk = grand mastermind
> Ryan = brutish monster
> ...


Otunga = botchmaster


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd mark if Rodgers came out with the WHC.

Here comes the pain... and i'm not talking about Brock Lesnar...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Broforce is in full effect tonight. Damn douchebags.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he's obviously competing today, nice ring gear


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder if anyone was fucking melina during morrison's match? :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Keep thinking that a new WWE title is in the briefcase Riley carries. Or is it just me?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Miz vs Jerry Springer at Mania 27. Book it vince


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Pasab said:


> CM Punk : "I came to spray."


hahahah.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

"They're all easy wins."

Great line by Miz


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

King to punk out Riley then be beat down by Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz gets heat by saying he's like the king?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What happened to Miz's mic work? He's sounds boring as hell now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz speaks the truth


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone want to bet on the odds WWE actually lets Cena get "taken out" tonight?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Sting signs in plain sight


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel for Morrison, i cried after being subjected too hairspray as well.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Sting sign behind the King


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Theproof said:


> What happened to Miz's mic work? He's sounds boring as hell now.


Hard to hate on old people well


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> Parkour Repellent > Morrison.


:lmao so much win!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz's reaction to the hair insult should be gif'd.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I like Miz' haircut....


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This has to be one of the most boring Raws this year


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Lame segment. And this crowd sucks!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

His hair looks like that though lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Theproof said:


> What happened to Miz's mic work? He's sounds boring as hell now.


Cause he's not shouting? Miz fans take shouting and low talking for "mic skills."


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Theproof said:


> What happened to Miz's mic work? He's sounds boring as hell now.


Maineventis?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz does an xcellent job as the snivilling champ in this queaky clean era.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

put yourself over Jerry...


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shut up King.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

King talking about how many dicks he can fit in his mouth.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Speed this ish up!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

With the money Miz is making as WWE Champion, you'd think he'd go to an orthodontist and get those Horse Teeth fixed!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz/king is awfully boring


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

falcon punch.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

K.O K.O K.O!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that punch was a thing of beauty.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

He got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL still great to watch



TMPRKO said:


> Anyone want to bet on the odds WWE actually lets Cena get "taken out" tonight?


only to come back next week, yeah


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck that was stiff


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

KING YOU DIRTY BASTARD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Knocked him the fuck out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking falcon punch


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Miz's hair style is modern and contemporary. What the hell is King talking about?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] slow motion


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is why the miz is awesome, he is putting over the king so much, because they hate the miz that much


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Make it stop!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This fucking blows.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

you're a sucker miz. cheap pops. go king!


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fookin' punch on that!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

"I think you're a sucker!!"

Fucking burn.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Milwaukee? I thought this was Green Bay?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

promo =zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

STFU LAWLER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL. Jab at Truth.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Miz is super over. Almost as much as Sheamus during his reign.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

By far the worst promo in WWE history.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

haha that guy with a mr anderson t shirt


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WTF did Lawler just say about suckerpunch and Miz being a sucker.

wtf ...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Crowd can't even get a YOU SUCK chant going. fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

POOP


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

this is bullshit


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> With the money Miz is making as WWE Champion, you'd think he'd go to an orthodontist and get those Horse Teeth fixed!


You would think so, but nay.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

King shoulda said Green Bay


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Compost?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The cheap pop for saying Milwaukee. At least King didn't botched like R-Truth. Lol...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lawler making it know what town he is in!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol he said poop!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

It's called a suckerpunch because you're a sucker Miz. Which is why I punched Ted instead.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YOU'RE A SUCKER/

whoa!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

"poop" >.<


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

poop? POOP!? DID HE REALLY JUST FUCKING SAY POOP!?

He could have just said manure.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol poop.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Please get heat when you end this, Miz.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is so boring i wanna stop my stream omg


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Lawler to win at EC then lose it the next day.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

R Truth is getting burned in every segment.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This has gone on far to long.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If you told me The Miz would be feuding with Jerry Lawler for the WWE Championship 3 years ago I would shoot myself.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bam ba ba bam ba ba bam ba bam! Gettin' strong now!


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

God does King suck.....poor Miz for having to deal with this shit.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Newman! Jerry!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but did Lawler use the word "poop"???


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Sucker?! I'm offended.

Apologize now.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I want them to chant AWFUL WAFFLE so bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is fucking awful


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No1curr!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lawler is getting hard to watch


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Awful? Ironic.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hell, give the title to Jerry for a couple weeks before Mania. After 20 years in the biz, give him one at least 1 title shot. 

NOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"You know why that's called a sucker punch? Because i think you're a sucker Miz"


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

smh awful


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

'It 'Im.
How many chants are they going for tonight.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

please shoot me


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

This promo is gold. Buyrates for Elimination Chamber just went up a few million I gather.

WHAT IS THIS SHIT!?!? WHO CARES!?!? IT'S JERRY FUCKING LAWLER!!! GET HIM OUT OF THERE!!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

The day I have to sell a punch from King is the last day I wanna work for WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's your WWE Champoion.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

the crowd is that bad that lawler has to start the chants


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Christ Jerry Lawler is just horrendous.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Ted Dibase


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DANIEL BORING


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont get how you can allow a 60 yr old man to knock your WWE Champion down


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DiBiase ? fuck outta here


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Lawler... smh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a terrible promo by the old man.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So what PPV is after Wrestlemania? Is that when he and Cole are going to wrestle?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lawler summed up that segment beautifully.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DANIELSON?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

In 2011 it takes 3 men to beat up 61 year old Jerry Lawler?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

That had to be even worse than the dance off last week, at least Khali was hilarious


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Please get heat when you end this, Miz.


*sighs and holds bridge* or not...

DBD vs TDJ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tag match in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tag match incoming


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Why the hell is Riley treated like such a bitch? Ted Dibiase randomly shows up........followed by Daniel Bryan randomly showing up....let's just have Yoshi Tatsu come out now just for the hell of it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

king owns.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Bryan??


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF you doing Bryant!?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jerry still got it.

Your hair is ugly and you are awful awful awful.

Great promo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole is pissed lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love when he's mad and he reads the emails :lmao


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ploease make it stop


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

tag match about to be made!.....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bryan and King vs Ted & Miz


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this is random.....


God King is terrible


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol at ted randomly attacking king


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The W.W.E. Champion being taken out by the announcer after one of the shittiest promos I have ever seen.










Daniel Bryan just went Anderson Silva on DiBiase.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FALCOOON PAWNCH


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow. i saw that match coming 10 years ago. SMH


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Commentary gold! :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Cole. He seriously has me in stitches tonight. Epic.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YESSSSS RILEY ON COMMENTARY


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

AWFUL

haha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Daniel Bryan & King kick ass now!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Why the hell is Riley treated like such a bitch? Ted Dibiase randomly shows up........followed by Daniel Bryan randomly showing up....let's just have Yoshi Tatsu come out now just for the hell of it.


Because he's a goon. That's his role. He's great at it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A Ri on commentary should be great


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Riley, you silly fucking bollocks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bryan Daniels.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This crowd is absolutely terrible


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

BRYANS DANIEL


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

....two dickriders....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A-Ri botches in record time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bryan daniels lmfaooo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaaaooo bryan daniels


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I assume Ted is going to be pinned here.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bryan Daniels LOL.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Bryan Daniels


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Vintage A-Ri botch!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

bwhaha...nearly said Danielson..come on A-Ri!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bryan Daniels


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BigWillie54 said:


> lol at ted randomly attacking king


Were you paying attention at all????


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AMERICAN DRAGON


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was a terrible promo by the old man.*


that was just embarassing. King needs to at least tell him he will kick his ass to make this semi believable.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Angry cole :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The only person worth a fuck in this segment is Daniel Bryan! Everybody just needs to shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> lol at ted randomly attacking king


how is it random when King punched him in the face last week?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Miz, A-Ri, and Cole are the best thing on RAW right now


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Cole was class when he read that!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont get why some people are saying ted attacking king is random.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Are they trying to ruin the Miz? Why is he facing Lawler???????? Screw this...seriously.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bryan Daniels LOL.


One week I'd love him to correct a guy on his name.

"It's Daniel, son."


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

A-Ri channeling Lance Storm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ted jobbing to Lawler. Again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Danielson is adorable. Vitiligo and all.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Lawler needs to just stand outside and let Danielson do all the work. 

And that promo started really good with the Miz but it got bad as soon as Lawler responded. I know he can do better but I felt he was just really limited in what he was allowed to talk about, he just wasn't able to mention that he was a heel virtually his entire career.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

and of course riley is still miles better than miz on the mic.....

despite the bryan daniels botch...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lance Storm? lol


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cole is merciless pointing botchs


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've never once seen a RAW with so many in-ring and promo botches. 

My God. Vince wishes he were in a coma.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No Hoe train from Daniel tonight. **Thumbs down**


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

American Pimp


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley is nothing more than the new Mike Adamle. Only worth is seeing what hilarious new ways he will botch.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Bryan Daniel?

:lmao Riley is a botch artist.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Avenged Crow said:


> I dont get how you can allow a 60 yr old man to knock your WWE Champion down


I don't understand why the hell they even have the Champ facing a 60 year old guy a month before the biggest event of the year. Even when he beats Lawler, how exactly does that make the Miz look strong? There's gotta be some kind of swerve or something.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL. There you go Riley marks. The idiot attacks the wrong guys, can't even get eliminated from the Rumble correctly, and now butchers Bryan's name. What a moron.


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Part timers!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

USE A SUCKAAAAAAAAAA!

NOW CAN YOU DIG THAT?!?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haaaaaaough!!!...we are envious of bag carriers now guys.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRYAN DANIELS, WHAT'S UP!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

The best thing about this match is Riley on commentary...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

i think they've spent more time on commercials than the actual show tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A-ri is a class A goof. Gotta love this guy!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Did...did Miz just ring general tdj to kick king? Like...wha?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is Sting said:


> how is it random when King punched him in the face last week?


didnt watch last week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted the jobber


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

This Topher Grace movie is the greatest thing about RAW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what's worse, Miz/King at EC or the fact that it's going to lead to King/A-Ri with Cole somehow involved at Wrestlemania.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God A-Ri can't go without botching. Botching on NXT, in life with a DUI, eliminating himself from the Rumble, almost calling Daniel Bryan by his real name.

Vintage Botch by Riley


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

sometimes i think that riley suffers brain damage or something


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The Miz is a 3rd world country's poor mans Alex Riley, you could give Riley the WWE Title right now replace him with Miz in this Wrestlemania build and I'd have no problem with it.

For everybody who still likes the Miz, I think you are all completely crazy, nothing about this guy screams Main Eventer or big name.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Why the hell is Riley treated like such a bitch? Ted Dibiase randomly shows up........followed by Daniel Bryan randomly showing up....let's just have Yoshi Tatsu come out now just for the hell of it.


I thought the run ins made a lot of sense. Ted Jr. was embarrassed by Lawler last week so he wanted some revenge for that. Danielson has been feuding with him for a while and has a long history of hating the Miz.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Break That Down said:


> LOL. There you go Riley marks. The idiot attacks the wrong guys, can't even get eliminated from the Rumble correctly, and now butchers Bryan's name. What a moron.


Stay mad.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

an hour and 10 mins in and we're up to 120 pages...nice..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BigWillie54 said:


> didnt watch last week.


They showed it 10 minutes ago too. fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael Cole vs Jim Ross at Wrestlemania 27 in a 'Best commentator EVER' match. Book it vince


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was a terrible promo by the old man.*


That's what happens when one of the best promos in the business has to work from a script written by someone who couldn't get a job on Two And A Half Men


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ted is going to be the greatest jobber ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


Love it:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it says something when Otunga and Riley are two of my favourite things about Raw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

sparrowreal said:


> sometimes i think that riley suffers brain damage or something


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> didnt watch last week.


dude they played King punching Ted in the face in slow motion a few times before the Miz/King promo lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Dr.Pepper said:


> loler is a ****** with a 10 year olds voice, he also has a fucked up face


The fuck? :lmao

Joined from the now defunct WWE Universe site?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> God A-Ri can't go without botching. Botching on NXT, in life with a DUI, eliminating himself from the Rumble, almost calling Daniel Bryan by his real name.
> 
> Vintage Botch by Riley


And I guess you forgot when CM Punk called Daniel Bryan by his real name once when he was doing commentary while hurt.... But it doesn't matter when CM Punk does something wrong because he's beloved here


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> *Alex Riley is nothing more than the new Mike Adamle*. Only worth is seeing what hilarious new ways he will botch.


Adamle & Riley are one in the same. They both got DUI's, they both suck, they both are gay for someone (Riley & Miz while it was Adamle & Cena), and they botch everything.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That Shakeweight commercial is the gayest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MAURICE


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Ted is going to be the greatest jobber ever.


'When I was a boy, my father always told me I would be the greatest jobber in the world.'


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr MJ™;9320116 said:


> They showed it 10 minutes ago too. fpalm


wasnt watching then. I literally just came in. Sorry i was too busy to watch raw the whole way through


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe hi is a fan and he doesnt aceept the name change


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> That Shakeweight commercial is the gayest thing I have ever seen.


gayer than billy and chuck???


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> That's what happens when one of the best promos in the business has to work from a script written by someone who couldn't get a job on Two And A Half Men


Two And A Half Men. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

"never had a date, never had a date to the prom, didnt know how to dance". Now that is commentary.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is where Marice hooks up with Bryan. Predictable booking is predictable.

They should make a stable with a botching gimmick.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SHIT! Maryse is so fucking sexy!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz and A-Ri love fest lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dr.Pepper said:


> *loler* is a ****** with a 10 year olds voice, he also has a fucked up face


I think that's a more fitting name for him actually.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank God for the mute button. I can't listen to these jackoffs anymore!


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> If you told me The Miz would be feuding with Jerry Lawler for the WWE Championship 3 years ago I would shoot myself.


3 years ago? I'm reaching for my gun now.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Haha funny man? King hasn't been funny for like 5 years.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> wasnt watching then. I literally just came in. Sorry i was too busy to watch raw the whole way through


You sure do have all your bases covered.

If you didn't watch last week and just tuned in to watch this week's, why would it be random to you when you don't know what's going on?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL hes dead.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Harry Carrys dead


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

COLE EN FUEGO!


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great, Miz and Daniel Bryan in the ring at the same time. Now watch as every IWC member jizzes on their keyboards...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not even watching my stream. I'm just listening to the commentary


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Riley's great


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Uhh, Harry Carry's dead.

Another botch by Riley. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*snap* A-ri! LOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bryan the pimp


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hahahaha Harry Caray's dead OMG! That's horrible!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Harry Caray's Dead... hahah... Oh Cole, you make me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Not gonna lie Lawler impressed me with that dropkick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley is absolute top notch in unintentional comedy.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Well Harry Carey's dead"


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lawler still throws the best punches in the company.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

killacamt said:


> gayer than billy and chuck???


Have you seen it? 

Btw, A-Ry is rather good on commentary. And combined with Cole = WIN.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I fuckin' hate A-Ri. Harry Carey Really....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Riley mentioning Kelly²... :lol:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gingerfishv4 said:


> 3 years ago? I'm reaching for my gun now.


Can i borrow that gun after you've finished please. Thanks


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Cole owns anyone that misspeaks that shit is funny


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

My feet are burning in these socks.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Prediction for the Sheamus/Otunga match:

They have a "power" struggle, Sheamus backs Otunga into the corner, they do a double shoulder block standing eachother up, Otunga talks smack and flexes, Sheamus hits the brogue kick and pins Otunga, Sheamus celebrates up the ramp, turns around and CM Punk throws glitter on him knocking Sheamus out.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

how old r u?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Someone should make a meme based on Lawlers face, like the forever alone stuff. It'd be fucking gold.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it just me or did TDJr. look like he was running in slo-mo?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Was that another falcon punch?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan does a dive.

"Nerd."

What the fuck..?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

are u kidding me?

Another job by Dibiase


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

wow at the harry cary commnet


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

poor ted


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DiBiase loses clean to Lawler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole makes up for this horrible Raw.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck off


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why the hell is Maryse still coming to ringside?

Dont her a Ted break up every single week?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a closed fist!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Ted gets pinned with the fist drop. Sucks to be him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

How old are you?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at the WWE

The King is booked like Lesnar


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is sad.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ted just ran into the corner in slow motion


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor Maryse.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ouch DiBiase looses to Lawler


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

gotta love JoeyStyles twitter: 
Daniel Bryan made the Miz tap out to win the US Title and Miz is now WWE Champion. Ergo Daniel Bryan is good enough to be the WWE Champion.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That god that bullshit's over!

Bryan, you deserve better!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why are we wasting the careers of 4+ individuals to put over a 60 year old man?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You sure do have all your bases covered.
> 
> If you didn't watch last week and just tuned in to watch this week's, why would it be random to you when you don't know what's going on?


Ted dibase attacking King wouldnt be random to you when the last time you saw him he was wrestling danilson?

Guess im just different...........


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lawler the talent burier


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Was listening to some music, checked the stream and the match was finished. Awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn it King!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

There is no way RAW ends without a Nexus beatdown of Cena.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

riley cant even talk wtf i not letting miz lose wtf


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Somebody get a gif of Riley's face when King won.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

man a shitty raw so far


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Bets on if they show the 2/21/11 promo again? Do we really even care now LOL


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Why Ted is even there loses to an elbow drop? lmfao

is King too old or are piledrivers banned in WWE now least I could buy losing to the Piledriver


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

You all used to slag off pushes etc.

You get what you deserve, let youth be promoted not this

Dumb .....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are they making the Miz looks so weak? Put the belt back on Cena and call it a day. damn


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DiBiase lost clean to an announcer.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of him by any means, but what a shame. I thought their plans for him were a bit bigger. I thought after The Marine 2, DiBiase was on his way up the ladder. Granted I thought he sucked, but that's irrelevant.

This is the end of the road though it looks like. He's officially reached bum status.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is Sting said:


> lol Harry Carrys dead


He died over 10 years ago?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> gotta love JoeyStyles twitter:
> Daniel Bryan made the Miz tap out to win the US Title and Miz is now WWE Champion. Ergo Daniel Bryan is good enough to be the WWE Champion.


He's 3-0 vs. him if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As much as it's sorta killing the WWE title scene, I guarantee Miz, Bryan, Ted and A-Ri love every second they spend wrestling with Lawler.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> There is no way RAW ends without a Nexus beatdown of Cena.


Cena could valiantly fight them off.

Or this could be the week they pull the trigger, and they finally kiss.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> gotta love JoeyStyles twitter:
> Daniel Bryan made the Miz tap out to win the US Title and Miz is now WWE Champion. Ergo Daniel Bryan is good enough to be the WWE Champion.


'1, 2, 3, DUUUUUUHHHHHHH' from the entire IWC


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerry the King Lawler: The New Triple H


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BILLY DEE WILLIAMS!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That coca cola advert was epic


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That god that bullshit's over!
> 
> Bryan, you deserve better!


he just got a major show case in one of the main story liens and got the uber baby face treatment saving kings ass

not the best segment no, but it is good for him in the long run


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RL Stine show? Nostalgia!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesus, this show is shit. We need Vince back out here.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf is going on with my stream

NOW ITS PORN SOUNDS


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

StraightEdged said:


> DiBiase lost clean to an announcer.


and i'm very happy about that


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

So far, this RAW makes me want to bleed profusely from the throat.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> That coca cola advert was epic


Yeah that was pretty badass.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Think i'll watch the Nations Cup instead of England. Looks better than a shitty pointless friendly


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> wtf is going on with my stream
> 
> NOW ITS PORN SOUNDS


Lol, that once happened to me during a TNA PPV stream. In that case it was gay porn  for a moment I thought Kip James was a surprise addition to the card :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cut throat.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

stjimmy1991 said:


> So far, this RAW makes me want to bleed profusely from the throat.


You know Raw is bad when you considering self harm.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

And I thought TNA was crappy lately. Please tell me this is just a really, really, shitty episode of Raw. This is my first time watching a full show this year.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> Why are they making the Miz looks so weak? Put the belt back on Cena and call it a day. damn


Lawler needs to seem like a credible threat. Obviously he won't win. Also it's the heels job to look like a puss against the face. He has "defeated" Orton 3 times in a row. Hes fine.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> man a shitty raw so far


Understatement.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Theproof said:


> And I thought TNA was crappy lately. Please tell me this is just a really, really, shitty episode of Raw. This is my first time watching a full show this year.


I feel like you say that every Monday.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Black history? Serious?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Holy hell Larry the Cable Guy shut the fuck up!!!! your whole "gimmick" got old 5 years ago.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Altogether now:

DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LOBSTER HEAD!

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh...yeah...it's black history month (is black) wow, what is with me?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SHEAMUS/OTUNGA

MATCH OF THE NIGHT


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They said african american's and ezekiel jackson was there, he's not african american, fail.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Sting the host of WM27???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD TO MANY LIMES TO MANY LIMES


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Instead of saying whats up, Rtruth needs to shout DANGER! inbetween his raps


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Out to cure all this bitching, the King of Limes takes on the O-Ring himself.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Matthews :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if its not the rock, i do not care. Wont even care if its stone cold.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK JOSH? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone needs to teach Cole how to do a proper segue. One minute he's ranting at Lawler, the next he's talking to him like they're best friends as they plug the PPV.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

"Too many limes..."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KING OF LIMES~!


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

WTF!?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This Crowd is fucking Dead.


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why on earth are they showcasing black history month and not plastering The Rock everywhere? He is only, you know, the biggest black WWE superstar of all time.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING, LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TOIRTEEN YEARS!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

he 'defeated' randy orton 3 times, but it seems he only really 'feuded' with king..

hope the special host of wm is the rock


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Da fuck? Matthews talking ta Seamus?
Seamus cuts a hot promo. Don't care what you ...DATHOODIE!!!! Otunga IS Nexus.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

lmao Sheamus


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fella!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tourteen years?...


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

toirteen!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Mark Henry talkin shit


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DIRTEEN YEARS FELLA


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

FELLA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BOW DOWN PEASANTS!

''Mark Henry said wha''?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd really like at least a _tease_ about Triple H's return sometime soon


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead making fat jokes.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

PREACH SHEAMUS, PREACH BBE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk starting shit up.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"This Raw sucks. QUICK, BRING OUT THE RATINGS!"


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Bit obvious Ratings is interfeering in this match now


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

well that was random..


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sheamus is too good for this shit crowd. Why is everyone so dead?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

holy shit i lol'd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Josh Matthews instigating?


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

How did Mark Henry enter this situation?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's The Tung vs. The Lobster King


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope Sheamus gets the shit kicked out of him by Otunga for talking shit about Henry.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TOIRTEEN YEARS WITH TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

sheamus is going to be buried


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Sheamus is a BEAST!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga. Is. WWE.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Total Package said:


> TOIRTEEN YEARS!


lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF was that bullshit about???


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

David Ontunga. Finally a real star.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gingerfishv4 said:


> Black history? Serious?


damn straight


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

MARK HENRY SAY WHUT?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

poor mark henry


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga is epic and i want pics of the man right now


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why hasn't WWEshop put that hoodie Otunga is wearing up? I really want it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FFS. If Henry makes Seamus lose to Otunga I give the fuck up.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Botchunga to be squashed.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk said all those things.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok that was some good acting from outnga


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Somebody's gonna get their front lace split.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Raw's ratings just went threw the roof!!


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Henry looks upset


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is Sting said:


> well that was random..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Black history month???

A-Ri's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gta love Mark's theme music.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Josh Matthews is in the Nexus.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WAAAAAAAAT, OTUNGA VS SHEAMUS? I need to change my pants.!!!



AWWW HELL NAW, FUCK OFF HENRY, YUR RUINING MY WET DREAM!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

You dissed him first. What do you expect? :lmao


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

What do the Super Bowl and Mark Henry have in common?


Ratings.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Someone needs to teach Cole how to do a proper segue. One minute he's ranting at Lawler, the next he's talking to him like they're best friends as they plug the PPV.


he does this every week. Almost like he gets lost in the moment and forgets he's heel or something lol. Cole has been talking a ton of shit tonight too.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus just proved he's better than Batista :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this crowd is dead.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

why the fuck is henry here?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BEAT HIS ASS MARK!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is so smart.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jordo said:


> otunga is epic and i want pics of the man right now


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Otunga could quite easily be the son of Sheamus and Henry...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

are those real people in the crowd? i can't hear anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAO @ Otunga going to tha top rope!


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Where are all my Otunga pics?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lime King buried.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Avenged Crow said:


> why the fuck is henry here?


Ratings brah. Ratings.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Henry needs to pick Otunga up and bodyslam him on Sheamus.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Complete and Utter silence.

What the hell.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh Mathews in Nexus?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Im so confused right now...is Henry in Nexus?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol this crowd does not even care. I dont blame them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Why hasn't WWEshop put that hoodie Otunga is wearing up? I really want it.


It's an Otunga exclusive.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Somebody just got they ass kicked.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

SONNED!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


>


Gee, how could anybody think wrestling's homoerotic???


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Otunga about to go for the 450 splash.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark went ghetto on Sheamus


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

no crowd reaction for mark henry at all lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cm Punk is spreading rumours like someone said already


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BEAT HIM UP BEAT HIM UP BREAK HIS NECK BREAK HIS NECK


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

stjimmy1991 said:


> Why on earth are they showcasing black history month and not plastering The Rock everywhere? He is only, you know, the biggest black WWE superstar of all time.


shhhhhhh


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

fuck this shit


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait is Henry heel and Shaemus face??


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark Henry is my new favorite wrestler!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

pipsythegypsy said:


> Otunga could quite easily be the son of Sheamus and Henry...


lmaoooooooo oh shiiiiiiittt. Post of the century


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> are those real people in the crowd? i can't hear anything.


Scary dead crowd. Hear a pin drop dead crowd.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

DEL RIO!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at this beating Otunga just gave Sheamus.. So amazing


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Is anyone else as confused as me?


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, Sheamus is clearly dead. Now morrison is only 4 people away from being number 1 contender ^^


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Sheamus sure did come off strong after that matc-.... wait a minute.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No1curr about this match I see. Crowd is dead and gone.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! YES! ADR!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Del Riiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

ALBERTOOOO


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

craptastic raw


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You talk your trash to somebody else. Big Mark is great


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jordo said:


> otunga is epic and i want pics of the man right now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ!!!!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

My God, what a great car.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ADR!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf is going on


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

This segment had ratings written all over it, yet the 'tards in "Green Bay" have been sitting on their hands all night. Screw Milwaukee.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck off back to Smackdown.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheamus jobbing?!!!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here comes the legend and his awesome announcer


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you, God for this! ADR ALL FUCKING DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What a fucking car! :O


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez > Life


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RANDOM DEL RIO SIGHTING!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*ADR, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ADR = All Class


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

''talk that trash to somebody else''

what is this shit? you started it Ratinz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOT! DEL RIO!!!!!!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOO
DELLLLLLLLLLL
RIOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Hmm Mark Henry just went real hard for someone who was in a dance off last week


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what a suprise alberto


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The MAN OF DESTINY..RATINGS ARE GOING UP!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLLLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

man the crowd is being polite tonight being all silent and whatnot


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

if kofi attacks del rio right now, then theres def' EC beef


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

ADR is GOD


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

You know what, the Mark Henry thing adds to my (probably incorrect) theory that the 2-21-11 promos are about this


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

EZEKIEL JACKSON ISNT AFRICAN AMERICAN DOESNT ANYONE ELSE CARE?!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

fat henry cant win this isnt the rumble wwe no need for hype


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lol the guy in the audience with the scarf


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

del rio vs santino?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess nobody will insult Mark Henry eating cake again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Del Rio!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That car is boss.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

sheamus is still in the ring???


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Here comes Mr.Overrated.....


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuck off Del Rio, I wanna punch you, and the mushroom guy in the face.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wen is Del rio going to pay homage to the good ol' days and come out in a beer truck????


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mary henry is trending


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why the fuck is Del Rio in every freakin RAW...


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm starting to like this Alberto Del Rio guy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That ad for Treme on Sky Sports had some weird editing on House of the Rising Sun. "There is a house in New Orleans [...] and god, I know I'm one." Say what?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ALBERTTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOO


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn Rihanna is sexy


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

and raw just keeps getting worse...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Talk that trash somewhere else Sheamus.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> You know what, the Mark Henry thing adds to my (probably incorrect) theory that the 2-21-11 promos are about this


I would legit mark out.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Henry can say "crap" but King has to say "poop"?


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pasab said:


> Sheamus jobbing?!!!


Yeah, thats pretty much what you get for trying to bully Santino. A 400 black guy will squash your lungs. Tough break right?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> if kofi attacks del rio right now, then theres def' EC beef


*crosses fingers...says nothing*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_Del Rio, you're my hero._


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Why the fuck is Del Rio in every freakin RAW...


Ratings.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


bye, you wont be miss.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yey, darts...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Why the fuck is Del Rio in every freakin RAW...


They're pushing the guy that won the Royal Rumble.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dead crowd is dead.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

but you already knew that


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HIS NAME IS ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOO! BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> bye, you wont be miss.


That's missED.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Big Wiggle said:


> I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


I buy my products at a grocery store. Oh yeah and close the door on your way out.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

And thats how Ricardo should announce Del rio. ''Del Rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo'' not ''Dellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll rio''


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why does he have to shout when he says his name.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF calling out Santino?
:no:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's actually unbelievable how terrible Alberto Del Rio is. I cannot believe it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i still want Edge to win at WM 27 tho


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> That's missED.


you really showed me


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

MYNAMEISALBERTODELRIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


butyoualready knew that


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Otunga.... man I really gotta say this guy needs to be in a real god damn match sometime soon. I dont think we've seen him do anything in the past 5 months besides the good ole nexus gang bang. 

Del Rio is having a meteoric push, It will be great the next 3 years


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Big Wiggle said:


> I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


Yeah, I'm about to do the same. This is just unbearable.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Santino burial in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Wiggle said:


> I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


Cheers. We will call u, NEVER!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What happened to Tarver why dont they just have him in Nexus so he can be A-Lists Bodygaurd or something


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> I haven't done so in a long time....but I'm turning this crap off. I'll tune in again at Elimination Chamber. If anyone actually thinks this product is acceptable, you're part of the problem.:no:


Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Way to push your Royal Rumble winner, by having him call out Santino...


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

OH FUCK YEAH! THE SHOULD BE WINNER!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SANTINO GOT A POP!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Santino is getting the loudest cheers all night.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It takes Santino to wake this crowd up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SANTINO CHANTS.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

People doesn't care about Del Rio.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> I buy my products at a grocery store. Oh yeah and close the door on your way out.


A good example of the demographic ruining this product.

MWA!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nights like tonight is when u find out who truly is over, santino is.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ADR's mic-skills rival The Rock's.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd not dead for Del Rio and Santino..are they?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh look, Mario vs. Luigi.


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Santino: Arguably the most over person in WWE.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Santino is massively over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking fuck?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Hornswoggle?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, did Santino just wake up the crowd???


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope they push Santino towards actually being a viable wrestler

He's got the skills, WWE just doesn't let him use them


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Best reaction from the crowd tonight?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I fucking hate Santino Marella. This match should have been over already.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pasab said:


> People doesn't care about Del Rio.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are some nice ass Jordans Santino has on


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And this is how he gets heat?


----------



## Carl Jack (Feb 7, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So Henry can say "crap" but King has to say "poop"?


Henry's theme music also includes the line 'Somebody gonna get their ass kicked' but Cena can't which has led us to the endless rectum jokes recently.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw has been abit shit tonight


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

stjimmy1991 said:


> Santino: Arguably the most over person in WWE.


Theres the problem right there, m8


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF!?!?!?!?!,Santino should be getting beat with no offence.....in less than 2 mins!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did King just call somebody bland?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pasab said:


> People doesn't care about Del Rio.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Crowd DEAD AS SHIT until Santino comes. Wrestlemania is how many weeks away? Jesus.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i cant believe im going to say this, but thank god for santino..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match should have lasted six seconds.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Miz calling Cole and Riley the "Bland leading the bland"!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> ADR's mic-skills rival The Rock's.


:no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Santino always reminded me of Hacksaw Jim Duggan.... huge pops, but nothing really other than card filler.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> I hope they push Santino towards actually being a viable wrestler
> 
> He's got the skills, WWE just doesn't let him use them


Agreed. Let him wrestle. The guy is massively over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Rager said:


> Those are some nice ass Jordans Santino has on


*What are, "ass Jordans"?*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

My new fad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


BOSS


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this raw is making me throw up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

International Tour of Denny's :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Ratings.


That's mark henry's job


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

screw it , these guys work pretty well together


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Santino lasted longer in the armbar than Mysterio did!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ET ES... ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *What are, "ass Jordans"?*


Lol?


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Missed.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn Alberto is such a good heel


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So I'm thinking Cena is going to get a beat down until Orton comes out to make the save, then they have a tension filled staredown with the Mania sign in the background once again.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL at Santino being super over and ADR still can't get heat from beating him.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *What are, "ass Jordans"?*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, if he can beat Santino, Edge doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WWE is doing their best job at making all of the Wrestlemania participants look weak as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking stupid to have the guy that's main eventing Wrestlemania be dominated through most of the match by a comedy act, Del Rio should have won within 20 seconds.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm glad santoni is gaining cred. he has such potential.


----------



## Carl Jack (Feb 7, 2011)

If this was a show in London or Manchester and either Manchester United or Chelsea had just won the FA Cup, the crowd would have been hot all night if not with wrestling chants then with football chants. Are the crowd all hungover?


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm too tired for this shit.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *What are, "ass Jordans"?*


. . . Trolling?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> Agreed. Let him wrestle. The guy is massively over.


ya im just curiuos how massively over he would be if the wwe pushed and allowed him to wrestle just alil to please everyone above 18 and still alil jokey for the under 18 crowd. the possibilities are insane


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wwe is doing a good job making all their young talent look like shit
from miz, to del rio to sheamus.
if u r a heel u fucked


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wtf was that? secret handshakes with the help :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm guessing two commercials between the start and end of Punk/Cena.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena needs to be more of an ASSHOLE backstsge.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone like my new sign i made it drunk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't get bored from RAW that often, but man this crowd is killing me.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Love the Cena secret hand shake


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Carl Jack said:


> If this was a show in London or Manchester and either Manchester United or Chelsea had just won the FA Cup, the crowd would have been hot all night if not with wrestling chants then with football chants. Are the crowd all hungover?


They were pretty hot when Truth thought he was in Green Bay :lmao


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I seriously do not get the thought process of creative.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> ADR's mic-skills rival The Rock's.


I'm literally starting to worry about some of this generation's WWE fans. The sad thing is that you most likely are not the only one who would think this. Go watch some Rock tapes.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Gingerfishv4 said:


> I'm too tired for this shit.


+1 for the Lethal Weapon reference.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Freak with it, Freak with it.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm predicting it right now. Nexus to come out and attack Cena then Orton,Morrison and R-Truth with the save.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Chorus:
Been so long (sing it!)
Since, he's been on
So please (get on the floor!)
Show me (the ..... right chea!)
What it is that you want to see


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that the same dude that he took the phone way a couple of weeks ago? lol
Now they're buddies? lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Anyone like my new sign i made it drunk


That's pretty sweet bro. Is that Nucky Thompson?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wash. Rinse. Repeat. Nexus. I'm so sick of it, really.

And WTF with Cena getting these random backstage walking scenes lol. I stand by my earlier prediction - Nexus beatdown, Orton makes the save, Orton/Cena end the show.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WendellY2J said:


> Is that the same dude that he took the phone way a couple of weeks ago? lol
> Now they're buddies? lol


He'll call you back.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> I'm predicting it right now. Nexus to come out and attack Cena then Orton,Morrison and R-Truth with the save.


annnd /thread. We can go to bed. Cute parts, but Impact from last week was more fun imo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE should release really cheap, lucha libre style comic books of ADR, full of images like this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Still waiting patiently for Nash.:hmm:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Theproof said:


> I'm literally starting to worry about some of this generation's WWE fans. The sad thing is that you most likely are not the only one who would think this. Go watch some Rock tapes.


Hey POOF, nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those who can't wrestle.. Announce.... Sounds like someone else we know... Kiiing?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Freak with it, Freak with it.


That shit looks horrible.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Smackdown facts on Raw? That seems odd


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VICKIE!!!!!!! LOOKING SEXY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> That's pretty sweet bro. Is that Nucky Thompson?


Sure is bro

You watch it?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL COLE MARKING OUT FOR VICKIE


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

PUT SOME PANTS ON!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, cellulite.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She should have worn a belt with it.


Shut the fuck up King.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

that's one huge bitch!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea vicky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Show need more MARYSE.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

vickie guerrero the new zookeepah?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just end the brand extension at this point.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Who Cares. Be Quiet.

Cole is absolutely killing Jerry tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey there Vickie!

Oh this means Kelly Kelly is Raw right?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, even Vickie can't get good heat in this place.

WWE should never come here ever again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wow, she has lost weight


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK IN THE CROWD SIGHTING. owait...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Huh, Punk borrowed some of Martels Arrogance to spray Morrison?


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

VICKIE OMG I JUST CAME!!!!

Seriously, what is the point of brands anymore?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Vickie dressed up like Steve Irwin?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Freak with it, Freak with it.


You've been Mamafied!!!

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So they're going to give Ziggler a two-week title run? What's the point of that?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I mark for john cenas music everytime lol


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena/Vickie round 2


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

oh man, Vickie repeated two words over and over again in her horrible voice to get heat.. So talented.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leave it to Vickie to wake this crowd up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

of course cena gets a pop


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena is going to insult Vickie and the broken tampon parade will follow.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh look...it's Cena fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Sure is bro
> 
> You watch it?


Yeah, man. Love BE.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

AWW GOD HERE WE GO


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Purple Kisses said:


> Show need more MARYSE.


this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

How much sheer irritation can we cram into one segment?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

We got what...3 more commercial breaks left?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena to finally wake these people up.


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Wow, even Vickie can't get good heat in this place.
> 
> WWE should never come here ever again.


LOL, Vickie can't get good heat? Is your TV muted or something?


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Excuse me?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

"I am Perfection"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Even their Cena chants are weak.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OK I marked for that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I swear if he does a fat joke...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is why Cena is the face of this company.

This crowd suddenly lives


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im wondering will RTruth show up limping and Morrison show up with injured eyes and Sheamus with a hurting back or woll all of them no sell what was suppose to be beating to weaken them. We all know SuperCena and BizzarOrton wont sell the beatdowns


----------



## Carl Jack (Feb 7, 2011)

Cena has more jokes for Vicky's weight than he has moves!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PACKERS.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Christina was really upset over that botch... that was kinda low, Cena.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dolph sounds like a teenager on the mic


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena and.......yep.......wait for it............Santino Marella are the two biggest draws tonight. SMH


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Apology from zoookeeepah ahahhahahahaha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at this clean up job by Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoa, Dolph threw Cena off for a second...

Also, fuck everyone is KILLING Truth. Turn Heel.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Dolph, just stand in the background and let Vickie talk.



KuritaDavion said:


> So they're going to give Ziggler a two-week title run? What's the point of that?


Since SD airs on firdays, it'd be a 8 day reign.

Just hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Carl Jack said:


> Cena has more jokes for Vicky's weight than he has moves!


So he has more than 6 jokes?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cena covering Truths ass


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really? PBR is the beer he calls out?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Levern&Sherly!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not even Cena can save Truth now. lol

The Christina diss was classic.*


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

the amount of sheer stupidity in this show is staggering.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Vince telling Cena to go out and cover for Truth's botch.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh, last night was so painful for me as a Chicagoan!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

THANK YOU COLE!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll admit, Cena is great on the mic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Kennedy incoming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole is reading my mind.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

and the home of Jeffrey Dahmer :hmm:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> Christina was really upset over that botch... that was kinda low, Cena.


So? Fuck her.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

"It's the same stuff each and every week" quoted for truth


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ZooKeepah had too much to drink last night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

michael cole is speak the truth thank u


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Cena helping to cover up for R-Truth's botch. Lol...Only Cena can do it I guess.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with cole. Cena uses the same bullshit. And all this dumb crowd cares about is chanting the name of their city.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena is starting to kill me & is Vickie about to go on a jungle safari?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL at Cena!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

don't ever do a closeup shot of Vickie's face again.....EVER


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole finds Cena boring lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Most of this crowd is insanely hung over from the Super Bowl...I'm a Wisconsinite, and I don't know anyone (myself included) not nursing a wicked hang over today.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

is cena drunk?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena has me loling tonight.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena is a legend.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vicki is so damn good at what she does.*


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's go Greenbay!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Vicky gets more heat than actual wrestlers!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> So? Fuck her.


This pretty much.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> Kennedy incoming.


To quote Scott Steiner, "HEH?!!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Shameless recreation of the moment. Sadface.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EXCUSE HER!


----------



## Carl Jack (Feb 7, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So he has more than 6 jokes?


More than 6 FAT jokes... the guy isn't that funny!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

some cheap pops Cena???


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

vickie seems off on the mic today


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena voice crack. :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO Cena is killing it tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GO PACK GO


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Get rowdy


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> I agree with cole. Cena uses the same bullshit. And all this dumb crowd cares about is chanting the name of their city.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

atleast cena woke the crowd up


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> So? Fuck her.


LOL. Of all the places to botch, she picks the superbowl. SMH


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole is on fire lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena/Vicki face offs always rule.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole with absolute truth on commentary.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vickie definately should be the RAW GM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess they really had some time to kill.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> Cena helping to cover up for R-Truth's botch. Lol...Only Cena can do it I guess.


LOL, I guess WWE was that embarrassed by R-Truth's gaff


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The irony of cena Singing that while wearing Viking's colors


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole wanted the Steelers to win? Isn't Miz from Wisconsin?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cena needs to turn heel


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cole is by far the best part of the show


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Miz is from Cleveland


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"You've wore sweatpants for the last 40 years!"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't remember what city he's in

:lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Vicki is so damn good at what she does.*


Saying two words, so tough.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Cole wanted the Steelers to win? Isn't Miz from Wisconsin?


Ohio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gingerfishv4 said:


> Let's go Greenbay!


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/uploads/2/brett.jpg


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena doing shamus impression


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Christina was really upset over that botch... that was kinda low, Cena.


*The botch wasn't even the worst part. Just trying to listen to her was terrible.

How about singing it so the crowd can actually sing along with you? She deserved to get booed as far as I'm concerned. *


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Miz is from Ohio


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Cole wanted the Steelers to win? Isn't Miz from Wisconsin?


No, Miz is form Ohio so he probable cheers for the Cleveland Browns


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to rip my fucking ears out if I hear Vickie say "excuse me" ever again. 

Also, is this the most cheap pops there's ever been in one segment?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fashion police. You been wearing sweat pants for 40 years.

Lmaoooooooooooo

Induct Michael cole into the HOF NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He walks into the ass in 1 piece?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Nex-sucks? Really, Cena?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

first the phone now truth jokes lol cena is hardcore


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

"Sheamus, I apollagise to yer fella, but theiy got to yew too"

I lol'd


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whew, good thing you aren't saying "ass" Cena.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

An ass can also be called an Elimination Chamber.


I see what you did there John Cena.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Cole wanted the Steelers to win? Isn't Miz from Wisconsin?


Hey claims to be from Cleveland, Ohio, but he's really from Ottawa, Ontario. The fact that he speaks French is probably why he was able to get with Maryse.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena getting Go Pack Go started was fucking awesome. LOL at Cole saying the Steelers got robbed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF!? CENA IS ON SMACK!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Ohio


Eh, closer to Green Bay than Pittsburgh.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So he is going in the ass and walking out in one piece?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena owned some newbs.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

That was pretty damn witty there by Cena.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena is going to kick somebodies elimination chambers????


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

How many times did his voice just break?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone think Cena is going to Smackdown this year their roster is full of heels but lacks faces?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> An ass can also be called an Elimination Chamber.
> 
> 
> I see what you did there John Cena.


*:lmao*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wasn't Christina suppose to sing the national anthem at WM lol.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Get rowdy


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I doubt this HHH movie will be up for many Oscars


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Why play Cena's music twice before the match? That was stupid.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Eh, closer to Green Bay than Pittsburgh.


Um....


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

Derek said:


> An ass can also be called an Elimination Chamber.
> 
> 
> I see what you did there John Cena.



And he just said he is going to walk into an Elimination Chamber....

CENA JUST SAID HE IS GOING TO WALK INTO AN ASS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Disciple514 said:


> Cena is going to kick somebodies elimination chambers???? :confuse:


*You don't get it? 

It's pretty witty.*


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

worst start to a "Road to Wrestlemania" week ive ever seen...


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol i actually liked the elimination chamber bit...well played cena


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Cena cut quite an entertaining promo tonight imo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

If you didnt know elimination chamber means ass


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fashion police. You been wearing sweat pants for 40 years.

Lmaoooooooooooo

Induct Michael cole into the HOF NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

That new character drama/family comedy/kids-take-over adventure film looks like a sure fire winner. I bet Batista is pissed he missed that boat.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gingerfishv4 said:


> How many times did his voice just break?


You can hate all you want. He's the only one who got this crowd to do anything.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow. Cena is noticeably better when he doesn't have script.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know about you guys....but i CAN NOT WAIT to see The Chaperone!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Derek said:


> An ass can also be called an Elimination Chamber.
> 
> 
> I see what you did there John Cena.


But he also said he's going to walk into the Elimination Chamber. I wonder whose he meant, I guess it would have to be Mark Henry's due to the size, unless Rikishi's making a comeback :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Steelers did get robbed.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW!!!

So this is who the "WWE Universe" cheers for. John Cena?

Never I have I seen so many cheap pops.

John Cena = Epic Fail


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

the_ghost said:


> worst start to a "Road to Wrestlemania" week ive ever seen...


How was this the starting week? Not the Rumble? Not the lead-in to the Rumble? Not the Raw after the Rumble? The road to Wrestlemania starts two weeks after the Rumble, but before the Elimination Chamber?

I need some charts.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This crowd is dead


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bash Cena all you want, but the man did major damage control for a show that was obviously sinking tonight. There's s reason why he is face of the company.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> So this is who the "WWE Universe" cheers for. John Cena?
> 
> ...


over guy = epic fail? (btw why people use "fail" wrong anyways)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

First CM Sucks now NexSucks. Come on.


----------



## Carl Jack (Feb 7, 2011)

Have I missed anything? I went to eliminate my chamber?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Never I have I seen so many cheap pops.


Still, Mick Foley is the champion of cheap pops.

(in the best way possible)


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

The Sinner said:


> Steelers did get robbed.



I guess they have their rap...QB to blame for that then.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone get these bandwagon Cena haters out of here.

You should be thanking Cena for making this crowd UNboring.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

UNDERSTINGER


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> So this is who the "WWE Universe" cheers for. John Cena?
> 
> ...


You clearly don't remember Commissioner Foley. He was awesome though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how people are surprised that Cena pops the crowd. Come on, guys. You know this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Again?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Undertaker....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Miz, Dolph and Derrick Bateman are Cleveland natives.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seth Rollins.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Give us a break with this promo wwe. Its hornswoggle. OKAY . WE KNOW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another typical Cena promo? Eh, it was okay for a Cena promo.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

It would be freaking classic if all these 2-21-11 videos are for Shawn Michaels, doing another 'Taker insult.

"What? He doesn't wear cowboy boots."


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

inb4 forum crashes again


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

When they remake the Warriors R-Truth should be in it and they should have a filler portion of the movie where The Warriors fight R-Truth's gang called the Zookeepahs. He busting some elephants on some Warrior's asses!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Loving the malcom x promos, coming back to life on his birthday!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Come on Punk. Kick his ass.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> First CM Sucks now NexSucks. Come on.


But, Nexus does suck.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that noticed Punk is wearing Bears colored kickpads? love it!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Every member of Nexus owns a personal Elimination Chamber. After those S/M promos with Punk It wouldn't surprise meh.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> So this is who the "WWE Universe" cheers for. John Cena?
> 
> ...


You do realize epic fail is when you ultimately fuck something up? His job is to get the crowd going, now unless i'm wrong (which i'm not) he did just that.

How the fuck does John Cena coming out and doing his job to a fucking tee = epic fail.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i Still think its Sting


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> i Still think its Sting


Me 2


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *You don't get it?
> 
> It's pretty witty.*


I kinda wish he said ass but I got it. We can't have Cena apologizing again.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

kiss the stick said:


> Loving the malcom x promos, coming back to life on his birthday!


LMAO i saw that vid on Youtube too


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I love how people are surprised that Cena pops the crowd. Come on, guys. You know this.


for real


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This crowd sums up how R-Truth is feeling right now. DEFLATED.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I always feel a lot of relief when I know for a certainty I made it through all Cena's talking segments on a Monday without stabbing myself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Truth can hold a botchamania by himself.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> UNDERSTINGER


The Tombstone Death Drop does sound like a fucking sweet move.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> How was this the starting week? Not the Rumble? Not the lead-in to the Rumble? Not the Raw after the Rumble? The road to Wrestlemania starts two weeks after the Rumble, but before the Elimination Chamber?
> 
> I need some charts.


The Royal Rumble was 8 days ago fella....I pretty much think its well known that the Road To Wrestlemania begins when the Royal Rumble winner is declared. 

but if you want to be a Smart ass and mess about with charts, then go and fill your boots you little geek.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'll go out on a limb and say this will be a DQ finish.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

missed the last 30-40 mins, anything good> because before it was shit


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Taker!!...YAY!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Its the Main event on Raw with John Cena, definite non-finish.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

X-Static said:


> Come on Punk. Kick his ass.


You read my mind there.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just sayin'...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

we need to complete botchmania RAW. Don't fail us Cena & C.M. Punk!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Punk utilizes the Koji Clutch again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk using some Mongolian Chops, making Tenzan proud.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> Still, Mick Foley is the champion of cheap pops.
> 
> (in the best way possible)


Foley is god!!!

I do remember Foley. His cheap pops were great though because they were on purpose. Cena on the other hand...FAIL!!!

Let's go CM Punk!!! Whoop Cena's boring and corny ass up!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wasn't there meant to be a celebration for the superbowl ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say this will be a DQ finish.


THATS A BIG PREDICTION RIGHT THERE


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

'sup with basically every match nexus is involved in they don't all come out with the person?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

i get it now it's sting to guest host wrestlemania:shocked:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Disappointed with the lack of McMahon tonight. They at least could have given him a backstage segment.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm feeling a *Tarver *return


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wind can be terrible.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> When they remake the Warriors R-Truth should be in it and they should have a filler portion of the movie where The Warriors fight R-Truth's gang called the Zookeepahs. He busting some elephants on some Warrior's asses!


Gorilla Unit?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

the_ghost said:


> The Royal Rumble was 8 days ago fella....I pretty much think its well known that the Road To Wrestlemania begins when the Royal Rumble winner is declared.
> 
> but if you want to be a Smart ass and mess about with charts, then go and fill your boots you little geek.


So then the Road to the Wrestlemania was Rumble night, not two Raws later like was being whined about?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> missed the last 30-40 mins, anything good> because before it was shit


DIdnt miss anything


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i would of preffered a cena/punk wrestlemania fued to a orton/punk fued


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well here's your average Cena match, gets his ass kicked throughout the entire match then turns into superman at the end and wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone hasn't been using their Crest White Strips.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I hope Punk utilizes the *ANACONDA VISE* again


Fixed.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

As much as I love Punks tattoos, his flowers are bordering the Cobra symbol. Idk it just gets to me.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cole is great tonight.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i love cmpunk, but his mat skills really dried up lately. Plus his GTS been looking hella weak too.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

This raw has been so damn boring


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> THATS A BIG PREDICTION RIGHT THERE


Heres another one, Liverpool won't get into the Champions League.


Ba-Zing :side:.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ew punk didnt change the bloody tape


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk/Cena good chemistry.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I WILL DISQUALIFY YOU!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

why wwe still hasn't done cena/orton at wrestlemania is beyond me.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTF LOWBLOW


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at that finish


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena doing it Flair style.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really hate how Punk's beard parts at the center of his chin, lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena punching below the belt? On purpose?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL wut?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I knew it was coming 

otunga spotting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Epic Low Blow


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What?!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish Cena had bounced the chair off the top rope back into his face, Kurt Angle style.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is not PG damn it! THIS IS NOT PG!!!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Woooooow what an ending!!!!!!!!! So exciting smh


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Very meh ending.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck happened to CM Punk's teeth?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

John Cena lost. This wasn't announced and his music plays. Yep. WWE!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright...I never thought I would say this but King is getting on my fucking nerves now.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

What a shit Raw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

To mason ryan, did you have to hug punk like that


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I laughed at the uppercut to the balls.

Bad Raw and all, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> So then the Road to the Wrestlemania was Rumble night, not two Raws later like was being whined about?


LOL I said week....the Rumble was 8 days ago, and yes both Raw's have been rubbish. If you don't agree with that then thats fine, but in my opinion its been below par considering we are now on the Road to wrestlemania.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

There was no need King, Cena can take on a mob of 57.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

And let us never speak of this RAW again....


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This cant be the fucking ending...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

STRIKES AGAIN.

Worst ending to Raw since!!!! Last week.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Low blow to the "elimination chamber"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shitty ending to a shitty raw.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cena is in roid rage or what?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena was damn good tonight.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Fixed.


I like the Koji Clutch more, and hope it wasn't just a one time thing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punk has to be hurting after that. God damn.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw was good but the ending just sucked ass.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So John Cena is the only superstar to overcome all the odds?

Hmmmm...I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I was wrong, Cena did it by himself lol. Nexus truly does suck. We have been watching the same shit for how many months now? Bleh.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible Raw.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't think of any part of that RAW that was any good tonight. Completely boring.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what a terrible ending ugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Alright...I never though I would say this but King is getting on my fucking nerves now.


Only now he's annoying you? You must be a saint.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Blood, "Sexy Makeout Sessions", Low blows. I'm liking the direction they're hopefully going.

But, other than that, I can't wait until Thursday.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk's face.

Well, King is going to get his ass kicked by Nexus.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> John Cena lost. This wasn't announced and his music plays. Yep. WWE!


Oh yeah never even noticed that


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Only things i liked were Cole's commentary and the Punk/Orton, Miz/Lawler & Vickie/Cena segments.

I know Vince said it'd be someone big, but i ain't gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, as if those 2 jabrons actually posed any sort of threat at all. just brutal... where was mcmahon?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. so we either get super-cena or nexus beat downs to end raw. Epic booking. I love it. I honestly wish Vince Russo was still with WWE. Random swerves beat this repetitive shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Where's that Storytelling 101 thread?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> To mason ryan, did you have to hug punk like that


No, he just wanted too.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope that low blow wasn't as stiff as Orton's head butt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great cena gets momentum this week Punk gets it next week cena wins at chamber too predicable wwe


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omfg, LAMEr ASS FUCKING WAY TO END THE SHOW, when cena was staring down with otunga and mcgulllity, i though something big was gonna happen, and all we get was cena bashing them with a chair, WTF!


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

D-..Did Cena say he was going to walk in an out of an ass to get a shot at wrestlemania? And they claim its PG! OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

And I thought last week's Raw was bad. Thank goodness this one's over. Sheesh that was bad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jordo said:


> To mason ryan, did you have to hug punk like that


Let's be real. Punk and **** eroticism go hand in hand.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another bullshit Raw, another bullshit ending. I really need to sue WWE in my lifetime for all the amount of sleep ive lost watching this crap till 4 in the morning week in , week out.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> So John Cena is the only superstar to fight off all the odds?
> 
> Hmmmm...I don't think I've ever seen that before.


THIS!!!

People act like this is a Cena thing. Its a TOP FACE thing


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone channel up, we can all discuss golf!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I should note Cena has lost to Punk twice in a row now.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Me 2


its probably taker..but here's the thing...who ever it is..the feet look too small to be takers. maybe im thinking too much..but thats the only thing that throws me off about the promo...thats why, despite all these "reports" and rumors about sting not being in any talks with wwe...i think it might be sting after all.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The last Impact was definitely better than Raw.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

When I watch a RAW like that, I realise why I am now much prefering TNA shows these days.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Two consistently bad Raws in a row


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

So basically the only thing anyone can look forward to now is who is the Guest Host of WM27 revealed next week. Other than that, we know all the other "surprises" and lame ass card.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I ordered my CM Punk Nexus Shirt, Nexus hat and armbandz. Nexus needs to look feaking strong. U got Otunga and Michael going to face SuperCena alone. and Jerry Lawler sticking his head in again. Next week im hoping for a Nexus beatdown for Jerry.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

At the moment, Smackdown >>> Raw.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to say , that RAW was a bit lackluster.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> People act like this is a Cena thing. Its a TOP FACE thing


Absolutely right. Hogan did it, Bret Hart did it, Shawn Michaels did it, Austin did it *ALL THE TIME!*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That ending was....it was....damnit I got nothing. :sad:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

IT wasn't THAT bad *shrugs*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Raw itself was pretty meh from what I saw. Nothing really happened that was significant. If I missed this Raw, it would not have mattered.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> I have to say , that RAW was a bit lackluster.


Understatement of the century!


----------



## eyeslurking (Mar 18, 2008)

RAW had been on such a roll till the Rumble. These past two weeks have just been painful to watch though.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pasab said:


> At the moment, Smackdown >>> Raw.


Your so right. I thought Kelly Kelly's world title defense last week was badass, actually. That was an awesome episode.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> Your so right. I thought Kelly Kelly's world title defense last week was badass, actually. That was an awesome episode.


Impact>Both of them


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, Punk took alot of damage tonight.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

All I want is some fucking logic. A 65 year old man whose been retired for 30 years should not be able to beat up 2 men in their 20s. A man who is disqualified should NOT have his music played. He lost.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't care if Cena isn't the first to do it, past SuperX's have kept it interesting somehow, there's a reason why everyone rips Cena for it, because it's so fucking boring when he does go all SUPERMAN on everyone's ass.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Impact>Both of them


Sometimes. Fortune's face swerve was def epic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> All I want is some fucking logic. A 65 year old man whose been retired for 30 years should not be able to beat up 2 men in their 20s. A man who is disqualified should NOT have his music played. He lost.


WWE laughs at logic.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> All I want is some fucking logic. A 65 year old man whose been retired for 30 years should not be able to beat up 2 men in their 20s. A man who is disqualified should NOT have his music played. He lost.


who ever comes out on top Gets their music played

Face or Heel


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

perro said:


> IT wasn't THAT bad *shrugs*


Same here... The ending was pretty shitty but I feel this was at least an okay show imo. It entertained me till Cena's match and I fucking knew that he was gonna pull that typical LOLSUPERMAN bullshit that he always does and would be the only contestant of the elimination chamber to not get fucked up by Nexus.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Horrible show!!!

I cannot recall one moment where I was entertained. Alberto Del Rio's appearance was also lackluster and I am an ADR mark. 

The best moment for me was Daniel Bryan taking on The Miz, even though I can't stand this whole Lawler thing going on.

You can call me a Cena hater but it's the truth. The man is just corny as hell and have no idea how he became the face of the company. The only real reason I am still watching is to watch the young guys make their rise to the top.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And just like Botchamania, here is our Botchamania ending for this weeks edition of Monday Night RAW


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I only caught the last half hour and am extremely curious as to what Truth fucked up. Someone please explain...I like making fun of R-Truth


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> Horrible show!!!
> 
> I cannot recall one moment where I was entertained. Alberto Del Rio's appearance was also lackluster and I am an ADR mark.
> 
> ...


Cena was actually more entertaining than usual tonight at least on the mic. And I gotta admit I loved the low blow coming out of nowhere. I just didn't like that he was the ONLY one on Raw who didn't get fucked up by Nexus. There were plenty enough guys to take care of him and it should be logical that he'd be taken out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> WWE laughs at logic.


not all the time they actually gave a good reason why CM Punk attacked Orton. I cant believe they remembered that. When punk was on commentary and said he was gonna go after someone cuz he doesnt forget i thought it was Orton for 2 years ago. But very meh ending for Raw. Cena lowblows gets dq'd, doesnt fight with his hands instead Lawler gives him a chair and his music gets played and he is cheered. Jericho we need some more Honestmen in the WWE to put the fans in their place. Their Parasites who boo Orton punting HHH and Shane and Vince but cheer ewhen he punts Cody Rhodes, Husky Harris and Punk and yes the great Chris Jericho:faint:


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

The WWE are too eager to please the children audience, Logic dissapears, Heels are cowards and Faces are super Hero's. It's all far too predictable :-/

The TNA way of handling business is much more entertaining for a adult viewer IMO.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I only caught the last half hour and am extremely curious as to what Truth fucked up. Someone please explain...I like making fun of R-Truth


He said "WHAT'S UP GREEN BAYY!!!" but they were in Milwakee fpalm the whole crowd started chanting it at him haha.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the crowd sucked, the highlight of the night for me was ADR appearing and Santino showing a little fire in their match. Miz and Lawler were forgettable. There's a ton of guys in the back worth putting Mix in a feud against until Mania. WHY WHY Lawler? Also Josh Matthews is miles ahead of Michael Cole. Football season is over with and I needed Raw to be good and it didn't deliver. ADR Sheamus and Santino were the highlights.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I ordered my CM Punk Nexus Shirt, *Nexus hat and armbandz*. Nexus needs to look feaking strong. U got Otunga and Michael going to face SuperCena alone. and Jerry Lawler sticking his head in again. Next week im hoping for a Nexus beatdown for Jerry.


please tell me you're 12 or younger.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

the_ghost said:


> The WWE are too eager to please the children audience, Logic dissapears, Heels are cowards and Faces are super Hero's. It's all far too predictable :-/


Someone didnt watch WWE/F in the late80s/early 90s.....................

and lol at logic in pro wrestling. Dudes taking punches to the face and act like nothing happens, Thats logical to you? lol


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> not all the time they actually gave a good reason why CM Punk attacked Orton. I cant believe they remembered that. When punk was on commentary and said he was gonna go after someone cuz he doesnt forget i thought it was Orton for 2 years ago. But very meh ending for Raw. Cena lowblows gets dq'd, doesnt fight with his hands instead Lawler gives him a chair and his music gets played and he is cheered. Jericho we need some more Honestmen in the WWE to put the fans in their place.* Their Parasites who boo Orton punting HHH and Shane and Vince but cheer ewhen he punts Cody Rhodes, Husky Harris and Punk and yes the great Chris Jericho:faint:*


Lol, they also cheered for Lawler even though he outright cheap shotted Dibiase... That's a heel move right there. He also still got cheered even though Cena had helped him win that #1 contenders match to face the Miz. And the crowd still boos CM Punk even though he had a good justification to screw over Orton.

Really, Even the freaking fans have no logic. Which is why WWE doesn't really use logic alot.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My thoughts on Raw? Meh. Nothing happened! Nexus beat up everybody except Cena. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. Miz and King were once again involved in a tag match. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. Cena/Dolph/Vickie had a promo. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. 5 million promos for HHH's stupid ass movie. Not like we haven't seen it before. 

Somebody needs to light a fire under their ass. Seriously. Wrestlemania is weeks away at this stage and I couldn't give a crap about 1 single feud. I would be pissed at the fact that I have spent hard earned money to fly down to Atlanta for the week if I didn't feel so fucking meh. I know I shouldn't but I'm putting stock into this announcement next week. At least it will build some sort of excitement until that segment is over and we get the usual crap we have been getting lately. I really hope things start to pick up. I mean, I _really_ hope things start to pick up.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

the_ghost said:


> The WWE are too eager to please the children audience, Logic dissapears, Heels are cowards and Faces are super Hero's. It's all far too predictable :-/
> 
> The TNA way of handling business is much more entertaining for a adult viewer IMO.


This man here speaks the truth. Everything is so damn corny. I did love CM Punk's reasons for costing deserter ass Orton's championship, though. I found that pretty clever.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> Someone didnt watch WWE/F in the late80s/early 90s.....................
> 
> and lol at logic in pro wrestling. Dudes taking punches to the face and act like nothing happens, Thats logical to you? lol


Ive been watch wrestling for 25 years mate.

I understand logic isn't going to always be the focus of Pro Wrestling, I'd like to think we all understand that.

end of the day, that RAW was rubbish. You werent even paying attenton to it.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

fuck WWE creative.... whatever happens on the 21st will still blow because they wont be able to do anything in this awful PG era

so they bury their own champion, diBiase, Daniel Bryan Alfonso Del Rio and tons more just to get jerry the king lawler and santino over.... fuck these morons do your goddamn job and make something that is entertaining.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> please tell me you're 12 or younger.


so i gotta be 12 for a Nexus hat  the armbanz are for my friend who wears that type of stuff. Im just a shirt and hat kind of guy. Would have liked the hoody but it looks to simple for me


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SoupMan Prime said:


> so i gotta be 12 for a Nexus hat  the armbanz are for my friend who wears that type of stuff. Im just a shirt and hat kind of guy. Would have liked the hoody but it looks to simple for me




I have the CM Punk Nexus shirt. My brother was going to buy the nexus wrist band and I was going to buy a Nexus hat but since Cena shit on them again tonight I didn't see any reason to waste the money. :no::no::no:


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> This man here speaks the truth. Everything is so damn corny. I did love CM Punk's reasons for costing deserter ass Orton's championship, though. I found that pretty clever.


That was perhaps the best thing about the episode tonight. I havent seen the WWE go back as far as that to progress a story line for a long time, was very clever. More of that would be nice.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Cole trends on twitter every week man is god like


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I only caught the last half hour and am extremely curious as to what Truth fucked up. Someone please explain...I like making fun of R-Truth


he called himself a ****


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Overall I thought raw was mediocre at best. I was just waiting for something to happen and nothing did. 

Horrible ending too. Again super cena shows up and goes off and stands tall. No change at all even with Vince showing back up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Lol, they also cheered for Lawler even though he outright cheap shotted Dibiase... That's a heel move right there. He also still got cheered even though Cena had helped him win that #1 contenders match to face the Miz. And the crowd still boos CM Punk even though he had a good justification to screw over Orton.
> 
> Really, Even the freaking fans have no logic. Which is why WWE doesn't really use logic alot.


Awesome name by the way. Im a Fan of you Superboy Prime. You kick ass :gun:


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> My thoughts on Raw? Meh. Nothing happened! Nexus beat up everybody except Cena. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. Miz and King were once again involved in a tag match. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. Cena/Dolph/Vickie had a promo. Well, its not like we haven't seen that before. 5 million promos for HHH's stupid ass movie. Not like we haven't seen it before.
> 
> Somebody needs to light a fire under their ass. Seriously. Wrestlemania is weeks away at this stage and I couldn't give a crap about 1 single feud. I would be pissed at the fact that I have spent hard earned money to fly down to Atlanta for the week if I didn't feel so fucking meh. I know I shouldn't but I'm putting stock into this announcement next week. At least it will build some sort of excitement until that segment is over and we get the usual crap we have been getting lately. I really hope things start to pick up. I mean, I _really_ hope things start to pick up.


I'm not even expecting anything next week. I'm convincing myself it'll be Justin Bieber so if it's someone better I'm happy, but you can't really go worse than Bieber so yeah.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'm hoping against hope for a good "go home" show next week. I expect more Cena/Lawler burials.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

this raw freakin suck I don't know where to begin.
king vs miz another tag match, can't wwe come up with anything new.
sick to death of cena being the worlds biggest ass kisser.
cena has more of a feud with punk than punk does with orton.. its like wwe is hell bent on anybody possibly out popping wwe poster boy cena. I guess that gts. knocked orton the whole show. fuck it
nexus in just about ever match

it was terrible just terrible, this is wrestlemania raw should be interesting


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im hoping that Nexus destroy Lawler. I know there superstars are suppose to be larger than life but Lawler has been retired for 30 years he probably couldnt even take on Hornswoggle for real. How is he taking out Ted Dibiase or Alex Riley and Miz.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

MondayNightJericho said:


> fuck WWE creative.... whatever happens on the 21st will still blow because they wont be able to do anything in this awful PG era
> 
> so they bury their own champion, diBiase, Daniel Bryan Alfonso Del Rio and tons more just to get jerry the king lawler and santino over.... fuck these morons do your goddamn job and make something that is entertaining.


This whole era sucks!!! The fans, storylines, live crowds, and announcing...everything sucks.

I remember when wrestling used to be awesome and epic. The stuff we are getting now just flat out stinks. I cannot remember the last time I got chills when watching Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Well, I'm hoping against hope for a good "go home" show next week. I expect more Cena/Lawler burials.


I think we'll get the inevitable brawl amongst all the chamber participants with anybody but Cena standing tall seeing as he's going to win and all. But I'm really not excited in the slightest. This feels like a July Raw or something, not a RTWM Raw.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> This whole era sucks!!! The fans, storylines, live crowds, and announcing...everything sucks.
> 
> I remember when wrestling used to be awesome and epic. The stuff we are getting now just flat out stinks. I cannot remember the last time I got chills when watching Raw or Smackdown.


when you where young and and though it was real......


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> when you where young and and though it was real......


LOL!!! I am an old fart so that was a long long time ago. I think the last time I got a good chill was when Kurt Angle came out in that milk truck and hosed everything body down.

Those were the days!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> LOL!!! I am an old fart so that was a long long time ago. I think the last time I got a good chill was when Kurt Angle came out in that milk truck and hosed everything body down.
> 
> Those were the days!!!


You got chills from that and you didnt get chills when Nexus debuted and destroyed Cena and the entire ring and announce table.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Thought Raw could be good with Mcmahon coming back on TV and it was the most boring Raw I think I've ever seen. I'm officially done with this PG crap. I'm sticking with TNA and FOURTUNE!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just when you thought it was safe to order PPV again.....THE GUEST HOST IS BACK!!!!!!!! Now perharps I'm over dooing it bit and I should give WWE the benfit of the doubt that perharps this host could work out....oh who I'm I kidding this was the same company that allowed a MIDGGET to F-U a wrestler in the Royal Rumble.

Guest Host @ WM 27= Anther leg that Hornswaggle will hump just to get air time.

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I fell asleep during RAW again. And once again, it looks like I've missed nothing of importance.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> when you where young and and though it was real......


No. I watch youtube video's of the stuff before 2006 and it still gives me chills and is one hundred times more exciting and entertaining than the crap today and I already know what's gonna happen in all of the video's.

As for this episode of Raw. Well, what can I say other than the fact that it was one of the worst episodes I have ever seen? It was just terrible from top to bottom.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

There was blood at the begiining of the show!

Oh noes! their precious PG rating is in jeopardy! :shocked:

yeah, but anyway..

Funny that when Vince comes around things seem to pick up, whether intentional or not


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Thought Raw could be good with Mcmahon coming back on TV and it was the most boring Raw I think I've ever seen. I'm officially done with this PG crap. I'm sticking with TNA and FOURTUNE!


this guy speaks the truth


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> This whole era sucks!!! The fans, storylines, live crowds, and announcing...everything sucks.
> 
> I remember when wrestling used to be awesome and epic. The stuff we are getting now just flat out stinks. I cannot remember the last time I got chills when watching Raw or Smackdown.


It's been at least a few years. WWE's dialogue is the exact same every week. The fans always suck. There is no atmosphere. The matches and storylines are so watered down they are almost irrelevant. Every week you watch and it seems identical to the week before, just sequenced differently.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

Speaking as someone who was at Raw I would have to say I thought it was fantastic. The crowd was great, very loud. 


> All I want is some fucking logic. A 65 year old man whose been retired for 30 years should not be able to beat up 2 men in their 20s. A man who is disqualified should NOT have his music played. He lost.


As for logic, logic is for Vulcans. I cheer who I feel like cheering for without regard for whether it is "logical" to do so. I don't care if Lawler is too old to realistically win, I cheer him on because he entertains me. I get caught up in the emotion of the moment. Don't watch it like a computer analyzes data. Watch it with your heart more than your mind. Immerse yourself in the feelings of the crowd and the rush of the moment, even if your watching it on tv. Don't get so caught up in analyzing things. 
Hate it if you want, but it sounds to me like your sucking a lot of the fun out of it for yourself.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I'mamark said:


> Speaking as someone who was at Raw I would have to say I thought it was fantastic. The crowd was great, very loud.
> 
> As for logic, logic is for Vulcans. I cheer who I feel like cheering for without regard for whether it is "logical" to do so. I don't care if Lawler is too old to realistically win, I cheer him on because he entertains me. I get caught up in the emotion of the moment. Don't watch it like a computer analyzes data. Watch it with your heart more than your mind. Immerse yourself in the feelings of the crowd and the rush of the moment, even if your watching it on tv. Don't get so caught up in analyzing things.
> Hate it if you want, but it sounds to me like your sucking a lot of the fun out of it for yourself.


Repped. While the current product does tend to piss me off a lot of the time, I always try and watch it with that mindset. If I didn't enjoy it to some degree I wouldn't be watching it in the first place.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought the show was good. There was blood and CM Punk got low blowed. Wasn't the worst episode as many people claim it to be.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

kinofkings 232 said:


> this guy speaks the truth


You and TNA both suck


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lawler/miz stuff once again the highlight of the show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

There were some dead spots along the way, but overall it was a perfectly solid show. Not quite as exciting as last week, but they needed to take something of a breather and actually explain some of the character motivations and storyline developments. Two good weeks of Raw in a row.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

kinofkings 232 said:


> this guy speaks the truth


so just stop watching and have some fun in Soundstage 21.


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

cole made raw this week. overwise the show was the same old shit tbh


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

decent show, but still fell a bit flat in some parts.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So not only was RAW completely lackluster, but they pretty much killed the Sting rumors as well. Hopefully they do something soon, because I'm not excited for Wrestlemania at all... and no special "Guest Host" is going to change my mind regardless of who it may be.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> So not only was RAW completely lackluster, but they pretty much killed the Sting rumors as well. Hopefully they do something soon, because I'm not excited for Wrestlemania at all... and no special "Guest Host" is going to change my mind regardless of who it may be.


Goldberg?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Goldberg?


Someone like that will be exciting for about 1 minute then we will be back to the same shitty feuds. Whoever was writing RAW at the end of 2010 should be given their job back because these last few weeks have been as bad as RAW was at the end of 2009.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It was an okay show, there were some flat spots though. They really need to pick it up next week.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

What are people bitching about here? It was a good, solid show. I admit that this years Wrestlemania doesn't look like its gonna be as exciting as others but thats what happens when you lose so many people in such a short space of time.

Punk trying to injure the the other Elimination Chamber participants was interesting enough, there was a great promo between him and Orton at the beginning and I thought the Miz and Lawler promo was the best segment the both of them have done together yet.

I think the RAW Guest Host is gonna be HBK personally.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Andy362 said:


> What are people bitching about here? It was a good, solid show. I admit that this years Wrestlemania doesn't look like its gonna be as exciting as others but thats what happens when you lose so many people in such a short space of time.
> 
> Punk trying to injure the the other Elimination Chamber participants was interesting enough, there was a great promo between him and Orton at the beginning and I thought the Miz and Lawler promo was the best segment the both of them have done together yet.
> 
> I think the RAW Guest Host is gonna be HBK personally.


The fact that they have lost a few people means nothing since it's not the personnel that are the problem. It's the lack of compelling feuds and storylines.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

darnok said:


> Someone like that will be exciting for about 1 minute then we will be back to the same shitty feuds. Whoever was writing RAW at the end of 2010 should be given their job back because these last few weeks have been as bad as RAW was at the end of 2009.


Without Jericho, Raw SUCKS. You haven't realized that by now? The Miz stands out, sure, but they want to push Cena so fucking hard, he'll get caught in the crossfire too. Kind of sad. Self sabaotage but I expect nothing less from McMahon and Cripple H at this point.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Without Michael Cole, this show would've been downright awful. But with Cole, the show was brought up to being okay. Who would've thought a year ago that Michael Cole was the glue holding together the Road to Wrestlemania? 

Michael Cole, the 2011 saviour of Raw.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Any show with recent Vince McMahon in it sucks.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Vince didn't get too big a reaction last night either.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the ending was a huge letdown. And that episode rubbed me the wrong way. Is it me or does everyone get tired when the supermen do very heelish things yet get cheered so much. Orton punting ppl and injuring them and Cena lowblowing and making fat jokes


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

It was a brutal show, no reason to watch at all.

Mason Ryan and David Otunga should never be allowed on TV, everything about them is pitiful.
McGuilicutty is no better either, "no charisma" is thrown around a lot but this guy literally has none.
Then Miz does his cookie cutter promo as always, followed by yet another Miz vs Lawler match.
John Cena once again makes Ziggler insignificant, when he's trying to be taken serious in the mainevent.

Finish off with Cena vs Nexus for the 70th time.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Craptacular.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> John Cena once again makes Ziggler insignificant, when he's trying to be taken serious in the mainevent.


And God bless him for it. Ziggler absolutely *SUCKS*.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And God bless him for it. Ziggler absolutely *SUCKS*.


Ziggler sucks???? As if! I would much rather see Ziggler in the main event at Wrestlemania than that cheeseball John Cena! Ziggler can actually put on a great match!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Cena's put on far more good matches than Ziggler has, so I don't know wtf that's about, but w/e

I'm sure you would rather see Ziggler main event, you are a smark after all. Unfortunately, a Ziggler main evented WrestleMania would plunge the WWE into DISASTEROUS buyrates. 

I could go on and on about the problems Ziggler has, but for the time being, I'll just refer you to this post because this guy summed up the biggest thing perfectly.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9325132-post66.html

John Cena, cheesy gimmick and PG nonsense aside, as a talent, is what a professional wrestler should be. Dolph Ziggler is the EXACT opposite. He does not belong on television, period.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> the ending was a huge letdown. And that episode rubbed me the wrong way. Is it me or does everyone get tired when the supermen do very heelish things yet get cheered so much. Orton punting ppl and injuring them and Cena lowblowing and making fat jokes


Yeah you're right. Punk was morally justified in ruining Randy Orton's chances but the sheep still cheer. I guess it just shows how little people think about anything and how much they will do something just because it is expected of them.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> John Cena's put on far more good matches than Ziggler has, so I don't know wtf that's about, but w/e
> 
> I'm sure you would rather see Ziggler main event, you are a smark after all. Unfortunately, a Ziggler main evented WrestleMania would plunge the WWE into DISASTEROUS buyrates.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess because that guy agrees with you, he must be correct. "Star-quality" is entirely subjective. I think Ziggler's fine, he needs to be taken more seriously and given time to work on his persona but I like him.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I think that they're gonna get Cole to cost lawler the title and Lawler will have a match with Cole at WMXXVII


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh boy that was one awful shity show this week.*


----------



## General Mvkr (Oct 7, 2006)

WTF i didn't know dolph ziggler was in the Spirit Squad LMAO i just saw it in youtube


----------

